# Taliban going door to door to capture sex slaves



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2021)

What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.

Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.  









						Taliban going door-to-door forcibly 'marrying' girls as young as 12
					

Village elders and imams in areas of Afghanistan the Taliban has captured say they have been ordered to make lists of single women including those aged as young as 12 for fighters to marry.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Looks like Afghanistan is sliding back to the 10th century.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 12, 2021)

Fuck that shithole. Fight or flight


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 12, 2021)

GW Bush, those PNAC shit bags, and EVERY politician that voted to support the destruction of, and the continued warfare on the people of Afghanistan are DIRECTLY to blame.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 12, 2021)

Afghanistan deserves the government it gets.  If the people won’t fight the Taliban, they deserve to be its slaves.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 12, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


Dumb Donald was the first to end the decades old investment in Afghanistan, you praised him.  Now that President Biden has brought our troops home, you attack him.  Of course you're not very bright but why prove yourself to be a hypocrite too?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 12, 2021)

Yeah, and....?

What should we do, stay there *indefinitely*?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 12, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Afghanistan deserves the government it gets.  If the people won’t fight the Taliban, they deserve to be its slaves.



_Muslims in 39 countries__ asked Muslims whether they want sharia law, a legal code based on the Quran and other Islamic scripture, to be the official law of the land in their country. Responses on this question vary widely. *Nearly all Muslims in Afghanistan (99%) *and most in Iraq (91%) and Pakistan (84%) support sharia law as official law.








						99% of Afghans support Sharia Law
					

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/12/07/muslims-and-islam-key-findings-in-the-u-s-and-around-the-world/  99% ????  So why would we allow them to resettle here???  Maybe we are resettling only from that 1% of Afghans that do not support Sharia Law...




					www.georgiapacking.org
				



_
WE imposed our ideals on them. Isn't that what all of those assholes said they wanted to do to us? It's all hypocritical bullshit...all of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


We have a large group of right leaning retards here in this country to worry about.  The US needs to mind its business. You guys were all onboard when Drumpf wanted to pull out but now youre whining?


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 12, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...



Leftist women should be volunteering for this duty.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 12, 2021)

Nasty Christians....oh wait


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 12, 2021)

Rather you agree or disagree with leaving Afghanistan no matter if it was done under a Republican or Democrat President everyone knew what the result inside Afghanistan would be. Anyone who claims they didn’t is either a fool, liar or both.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Dumb Donald was the first to end the decades old investment in Afghanistan, you praised him.  Now that President Biden has brought our troops home, you attack him.  Of course you're not very bright but why prove yourself to be a hypocrite too?


Wrong.  The Taliban wouldn’t be so bold to do the things they are doing out of fear of President Trump.  They just know Creepy Joe won’t do anything to them.  Sleepy Joe is not threat at all.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

*White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*

_Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_

The_ 'Saigon Exit'_ was so rushed the US had no time to find out how many Americans were still there, let alone try to get them out. 


_"Violence and gunfire erupted on the Kabul airport as thousands of Afghans and others were trying to evacuate Afghanistan following the Taliban takeover on Sunday._
_
At one point, numerous Afghans and others tried to hold on to the outside of an American plane as it was departing the airport, according to video footage. At least one person fell hundreds of feet after the plane took off, other footage shows.  “I saw one person grabbing the plane when it moved and then later he fell down.....Twitter showed throngs of people crowding around military planes on the tarmac."

Some have likened the evacuation of Americans from Afghanistan to the capture of Saigon by Vietnamese communists in 1975, capping the end of the Vietnam War. As in Siagon more than 40 years ago, scenes of U.S. military helicopters flying staff away emerged on Sunday in Kabul._
_
"U.S. National Security Adviser Jake Sullivan confirmed there were *numerous Americans still inside Afghanistan*."_

Their lives rest in the 'mercy' of the Taliban....the people who, in the past, beheaded Americans on video for the world to see.







Biden to Return to Washington, Deliver Remarks on Afghanistan

_"Oops....my bad.  MAN, I really got that one wrong, didn't I?!"_













						White House: 'Significant Number of Americans' Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport
					

Violence and gunfire erupted on the Kabul airport as thousands of Afghans and others were trying to evacuate ...




					www.theepochtimes.com
				











						Biden Returns to Washington, Will Deliver Remarks on Afghanistan
					

President Joe Biden returned to Washington on Monday and plans to deliver an address regarding the rapidly deteriorating ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Viacheslav (Aug 16, 2021)

The US will definitely betray you, son)


----------



## kyzr (Aug 16, 2021)

Maybe they will hang people from bridges again?  Maybe they will do videos of beheadings again?  Maybe they will shoot people in the head again?  
So many options for the Taliban to consider.


----------



## surada (Aug 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*
> 
> _Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_
> 
> ...



I doubt the Taliban will kill any Americans.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

_*U.S. Evacuation Flights Out of Kabul Temporarily Halted amid Tarmac Chaos*_
- Video shows Afghans clinging to the side of transport planes in a desperate attempt to flee the country.


_'People are on their own now while the world watches in silence. Only sane advise to Afghan people…*RUN*'_












						U.S. Evacuation Flights Out of Kabul Temporarily Halted amid Tarmac Chaos | National Review
					

Video shows Afghans clinging to the side of transport planes in a desperate attempt to flee the country.




					www.nationalreview.com
				






Americans stranded......


'This is not Saigon'....'US withdrawal will not be rushed'....

As ALWAYS, Biden was / is wrong again.


----------



## Votto (Aug 16, 2021)

I think the main focus was not to have the US ambassador killed and dragged through the streets like Obama let happen in Libya.

All I've seen are some people clinging to planes for dear life only to lose their grip and fall to their deaths.

But by in large those people are nobodies that the press cares nothing about.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

surada said:


> I doubt the Taliban will kill any Americans.


John Walker Lindh says you are an idiot.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*
> 
> _Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_
> 
> ...


Looks like Joey has advice from one of The Real Owners


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

_"The outrage of our incompetence is titanic, with Monica Campbell of The World reporting Afghan allies finding it necessary to choose between keeping or destroying documents that connect them to the U.S. Keeping the documents is the only way to confirm they worked for us and prove eligibility for relocation. However, every second they maintain these records invites the chance that the Taliban discovers the documentation and reprisals begin. One can hardly blame our erstwhile allies for burning their papers, seeing as our promise of salvation is specious in the extreme."_


_"*The only successful evacuation of the last week *was by* the Biden administration *_*vacating their duties*_, and it’s *sickening*."_

_








						Afghan Allies Burn Their Connection to the U.S. to Avoid Reprisal | National Review
					

If those we worked with in Afghanistan keep proof of that work, they maintain eligibility for relocation, but also risk Taliban reprisal.




					www.nationalreview.com
				



_


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 16, 2021)

Americans have to fill out their online request for evacuation, present proof of covid vaccination and wear their masks.  Then wait.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 16, 2021)

surada said:


> I doubt the Taliban will kill any Americans.




Then why are the Taliban yelling Death to America.... 
Then there's the matter of a Navy SEal being held captive by the Taliban.....
Hope dims for American hostage as US hastily exits ...








						ABC News – Breaking News, Latest News, Headlines & Videos
					

Get the  latest breaking news across the U.S. on ABCNews.com




					abcnews.go.com
				



The Illinois family of a U.S. Navy veteran who has been held hostage by the* Taliban* has said for the past year that he might get left behind by his own country. With the accelerated and chaotic exit from Afghanistan by America's remaining military forces, their worst fears may be realized.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*
> 
> _Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_
> 
> ...


You need to go there and show the Afghan Army how it's done.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 16, 2021)

kyzr said:


> Maybe they will hang people from bridges again?  Maybe they will do videos of beheadings again?  Maybe they will shoot people in the head again?
> So many options for the Taliban to consider.


That was AQ in Iraq.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 16, 2021)

Votto said:


> I think the main focus was not to have the US ambassador killed and dragged through the streets like Obama let happen in Libya.
> 
> All I've seen are some people clinging to planes for dear life only to lose their grip and fall to their deaths.
> 
> But by in large those people are nobodies that the press cares nothing about.


And you care about them so much, you are going to go help, right?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 16, 2021)

Now all the INCELs have somewhere to go and be supported.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 16, 2021)

surada said:


> I doubt the Taliban will kill any Americans.


i doubt you have a functioning brain....


----------



## petro (Aug 16, 2021)

Two nukes after 9-11 two decades ago and we wouldn't hear the term...Taliban.

Guess we have to wait until they take down another building before we maybe have the will to wipe them from the face of the Earth.


----------



## Bobob (Aug 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*
> 
> _Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_
> 
> ...


I think that he got the Americans out, but he did not get 20000 Afghans out who helped us.
They will die a horrible death.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

Afghanistan Illustrates Biden’s Disastrous Foreign-Policy Instincts​- He’s usually wrong, and he’s never called to account for his policy flip-flops.


This is what you get when you add DEMENTIA to a politician who has NEVER BEEN RIGHT ON ANY FOREIGN POLICY DECISION HE HAS EVER MADE. 




_"The* unfolding disaster* in Afghanistan is *a bipartisan, trans-administrational failure*. It is__* a humiliation*__."_


_'For the past 20 years, *Joe Biden has been on every side of nearly every position* on Afghanistan — *usually the wrong one* at the wrong time. It’s surreal that a person *so uncannily incompetent, so tenaciously wrong* on foreign policy, could rise to the presidency, but here we are.'


"Biden looks a lot like jimmy Carter." _
- This remark was an insult to jimmy Carter


_"Despite Biden’s alleged skepticism on the matter, *Obama had escalated American involvement soon after taking office, sending 30,000 additional military personnel there* — *a nearly 50 percent jump**.* And *troop levels didn’t peak until 2010. In 2012, there were still 68,000 troops in Afghanistan* — and *over 70 percent of the Afghan war’s fatalities **occurred under Obama-Biden*."_


_"The Wall Street Journal reports today that the speed of the Taliban advance “surprises” the administration. That, of course, is not surprising. Biden has never shown any special wisdom or competence on foreign policy. As one former Obama Pentagon official put it last year, Biden isn’t really a student of history; he is driven by “gut instincts.”_

_Indeed. The problem is that *his instincts are complete garbage*."_















						Afghanistan Illustrates Biden’s Disastrous Foreign-Policy Instincts | National Review
					

He’s usually wrong, and he’s never called to account for his policy flip-flops.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

Bobob said:


> I think that he got the Americans out, but he did not get 20000 Afghans out who helped us.
> They will die a horrible death.


One of his administration officials (State Department) briefed there are still Americans there who did not get out...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 16, 2021)

Imperialism at it's best...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Afghanistan Illustrates Biden’s Disastrous Foreign-Policy Instincts​- He’s usually wrong, and he’s never called to account for his policy flip-flops.
> 
> 
> This is what you get when you add DEMENTIA to a politician who has NEVER BEEN RIGHT ON ANY FOREIGN POLICY DECISION HE HAS EVER MADE.
> ...


There was 2,500 US troops left in Afghanistan when Trump left office.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

POLITICS16 mins ago
White House defends helicopter evacuation from US Embassy after Biden said it wouldn't happen​

_"There is going to be no circumstance where you see people being lifted off the roof of an embassy in the — of the United States from Afghanistan. It is not at all comparable."_
- Joe Biden  


Natl Security Advisor Jake Sullivan attempts to 'polish the turd' in defense of Biden after what Biden said would NOT happen DID happen:

_"To be fair, the helicopter has been the mode of transport from our embassy to the airport for the last 20 years.  That is how we move people,"



"It’s a very dire situation when you see the United States embassy being evacuated.  In fact, you just had President Biden a few days ago saying you wouldn’t see helicopters evacuating the embassy like Saigon, and yet, here we are. This is President Biden’s Saigon moment, and unfortunately, it was very predictable."_
- House Minority Whip Steve Scalise, R-La.












						White House defends helicopter evacuation from US Embassy after Biden said it wouldn't happen
					

The White House defended the helicopter evacuation from the U.S. Embassy in Kabul Monday after President Biden said last week there would be "no circumstance" in Afghanistan that would call for that method of removal for U.S. officials.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## kyzr (Aug 16, 2021)

bodecea said:


> That was AQ in Iraq.


Hanging US contractors from a bridge was in Iraq, the shooting was AFG, the beheadings are all over.








						Video: Taliban shoot woman 9 times in public execution as men cheer | CNN
					

Amateur video shows an Afghan woman being shot in front of crowds of men on what an official calls a trumped-up charge of adultery.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## surada (Aug 16, 2021)

Votto said:


> I think the main focus was not to have the US ambassador killed and dragged through the streets like Obama let happen in Libya.
> 
> All I've seen are some people clinging to planes for dear life only to lose their grip and fall to their deaths.
> 
> But by in large those people are nobodies that the press cares nothing about.



They dragged Ambassador Stevens to a car and rushed him to Benghazi hospital where he was treated for 2 hours for smoke inhalation and cardiac arrest.


----------



## kyzr (Aug 16, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> There was 2,500 US troops left in Afghanistan when Trump left office.


So what?  That was 7-months ago.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 16, 2021)

kyzr said:


> So what?  That was 7-months ago.


Yes and the Taliban keep their part of the agreement with Trump.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 16, 2021)

kyzr said:


> Maybe they will hang people from bridges again?  Maybe they will do videos of beheadings again?  Maybe they will shoot people in the head again?
> So many options for the Taliban to consider.


I could think of a congress or three, and a few POTUS' that deserve be on plane rides to Kabul right now.


----------



## kyzr (Aug 16, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Yes and the Taliban keep their part of the agreement with Trump.


Pompeo sad he made it crystal clear that if the Taliban didn't honor the agreement they would be targeted ruthlessly from the air, so the agreement held until the Taliban saw that Biden was a stupid POS.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

JOE BIDEN’S SAIGON: Afghans Fall from Plane Fleeing Kabul Airport — Crowds at Airport Worse than Withdrawal from Vietnam​



























So much for _*'The United States Is BACK'*_....














						JOE BIDEN'S SAIGON: Afghans Fall from Plane Fleeing Kabul Airport -- Crowds at Airport Worse than Withdrawal from Vietnam
					

A man was seen falling from a plane leaving the Kabul International Airport today during the chaos in Afghanistan. Here is another shot of the victim falling from the plane. The airport is in chaos. Here is a photo is a screengrab from a video found here at CNBC: Afghanistan’s new de facto...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## surada (Aug 16, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> i doubt you have a functioning brain....



Trump claimed they agreed not to .


----------



## Nostra (Aug 16, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> There was 2,500 US troops left in Afghanistan when Trump left office.


This is Biden’s clusterfuck.  No amount of your lame trolling will change that fact.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

I wonder if Joe will mention any of the Americans he abandoned in Taliban-held Afghanistan or how he intends to get them out now.....


----------



## surada (Aug 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> I wonder if Joe will mention any of the Americans he abandoned in Taliban-held Afghanistan or how he intends to get them out now.....



By plane...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

surada said:


> By plane...


Biden didn't want any part in being around when the Taliban showed up that he abandoned Americans there in Afghanistan......no way he is going to want to go back in now and get them.  If anything, he will just do what Barry did to get US hostages out of Iran - he'll send the taliban a plane-load of cash in the middle of the night in an unmarked airplane.


----------



## surada (Aug 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Biden didn't want any part in being around when the Taliban showed up that he abandoned Americans there in Afghanistan......no way he is going to want to go back in now and get them.  If anything, he will just do what Barry did to get US hostages out of Iran - he'll send the taliban a plane-load of cash in the middle of the night in an unmarked airplane.



All the Americans will be evacuated.

We have been funding the warlords and the Afghan Mafia for much too long.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 16, 2021)

surada said:


> "All the Americans will be evacuated."


Yeah, and Biden said the taliban would not take back over Afghanistan and there would be no roof-top landing evacuations...yet....


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*
> 
> _Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_
> 
> ...


Incorrect....and a lie.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 17, 2021)

surada said:


> I doubt the Taliban will kill any Americans.


Why do I think that you are trying to be serious?


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 17, 2021)

Bobob said:


> I think that he got the Americans out, but he did not get 20000 Afghans out who helped us.
> They will die a horrible death.


No, he confirmed today that thousands are still in country waiting for evacuation.  We seem to have two choices.  Stay for a few more weeks to do the evacuation or run with our tails between our legs and betray every Afghan that risked everything to help us.


----------



## surada (Aug 17, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Why do I think that you are trying to be serious?



Taliban doesn't want this to go all to shit.


----------



## surada (Aug 17, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Yeah, and Biden said the taliban would not take back over Afghanistan and there would be no roof-top landing evacuations...yet....
> 
> View attachment 526683



Taking a helicopter from the roof of the embassy to the airport is standard practice in many countries.


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 17, 2021)

No easy way to get out...

Turns out that leaving is always a mess... There was no cordial transfer of power... Afghan Government said they could hold power, Biden and Trump gave them a chance. Either one could have had a nice ceremony of transfer of power and have a staged evacuation while Taliban take over different parts of the country.

That didn't happen... Afghan Government said they would hold on...

Honestly what I would do not is arrange a convoy from Kabul to Uzbekistan which is 8 hours away... US Military protected. Taliban won't touch it then. Have meeting places all over the city. Explain to Taliban that they don't want these people in there country anyway and it is in there interest they left them leave.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Taliban doesn't want this to go all to shit.


What is your defination of going to shit in this?  Seems it already has.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 17, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*
> 
> _Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_
> 
> ...



I have almost no respect for Barack Obama.

But even he knew.

God help us. I'm livid with idiot Biden voters right now


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 17, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> No easy way to get out...
> 
> Turns out that leaving is always a mess... There was no cordial transfer of power... Afghan Government said they could hold power, Biden and Trump gave them a chance. Either one could have had a nice ceremony of transfer of power and have a staged evacuation while Taliban take over different parts of the country.
> 
> ...



NO excuses.

YOU NEVER leave your people on the ground, let alone thousands and thousands. And now this is a rolling disaster for your people. Just wait til the videos and pictures start coming out. And they will. Oh, they will.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nostra said:


> This is Biden’s clusterfuck.  No amount of your lame trolling will change that fact.



It's a cluster with video and photos in the age of imagery, with more on the way.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Taliban doesn't want this to go all to shit.



They don't play by our rules, or maybe any at all. And now, they have OUR weapons. Thanks to the idiot cretin that YOU voted for. 

YOU


----------



## Peace (Aug 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Now all the INCELs have somewhere to go and be supported.


Let flip this and had Trump won and did the same thing would you write the same exact words you are writing now or would you be blasting Trump like the OP is blasting Biden?

Reality is America was leaving Afghanistan but how it is being done is wrong but nothing can fix it now.

With that written the People of Afghanistan have had nineteen years to prepare for the day the U.S. Troops would leave and the failure of their Government and Army to be able to stand on it own is their fault along with ours!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 17, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Let flip this and had Trump won and did the same thing would you write the same exact words you are writing now or would you be blasting Trump like the OP is blasting Biden?
> 
> Reality is America was leaving Afghanistan but how it is being done is wrong but nothing can fix it now.
> 
> With that written the People of Afghanistan have had nineteen years to prepare for the day the U.S. Troops would leave and the failure of their Government and Army to be able to stand on it own is their fault along with ours!



Immaterial.

Trump would have NEVER left Americans on the ground like this

YOU own this, Biden voter.


----------



## surada (Aug 17, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> What is your defination of going to shit in this?  Seems it already has.



Time will tell. Afghanistan has been at war since 1974. The country is in shambles. The warlords didn't want to give up war and the Haqqani mafia are vicious war profiteers.


----------



## Peace (Aug 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Immaterial.
> 
> Trump would have NEVER left Americans on the ground like this
> 
> YOU own this, Biden voter.


Yawn, I was pointing out the other poster hypocrisy of bashing the OP when it is clear they would have bashed Trump had he done the same thing, so give it a rest on attacking me or don’t because you have been a unhinged retard for many years!

Fact is I wrote in my response that Biden withdrawal in it manner was wrong but also let be fucking clear Trump was going to remove the Troops this year also and after nineteen years it is time to leave but how Biden did it was wrong!


----------



## surada (Aug 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Immaterial.
> 
> Trump would have NEVER left Americans on the ground like this
> 
> YOU own this, Biden voter.



Everyone will be evacuated .. That's why Biden sent troops and so did the Australians.


----------



## surada (Aug 17, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yawn, I was pointing out the other poster hypocrisy of bashing the OP when it is clear they would have bashed Trump had he done the same thing, so give it a rest on attacking me or don’t because you have been a unhinged retard for many years!
> 
> Fact is I wrote in my response that Biden withdrawal in it manner was wrong but also let be fucking clear Trump was going to remove the Troops this year also and after nineteen years it is time to leave but how Biden did it was wrong!



Sometimes all your choices stink.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Everyone will be evacuated .. That's why Biden sent troops and so did the Australians.



Your man Biden said in his speech yesterday that "getting out is the right thing to do". he said that for 15 minutes. Then he said, "we're sending men in...."

That's what a mess this is.

At any rate, YOU HOPE they can get everyone out now. Of course, they can only get the ones out the Taliban haven't raped and then murdered, beheaded, burned alive.

What a complete catastrophe


----------



## surada (Aug 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Your man Biden said in his speech yesterday that "getting out is the right thing to do". he said that for 15 minutes. Then he said, "we're sending men in...."
> 
> That's what a mess this is.
> 
> ...



Yes, Biden sent troops in to facilitate the evacuation. Not unusual at all.

The Taliban made it their business to rescue girls who had been kidnapped by the warlords.


----------



## petro (Aug 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Yes, Biden sent troops in to facilitate the evacuation. Not unusual at all.
> 
> The Taliban made it their business to rescue girls who had been kidnapped by the warlords.


The Taliban are warlords, 
Dumbass.


----------



## petro (Aug 17, 2021)

Yeah, a Superpower that failed to eliminate the enemy, then left a mess afterwards.


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 17, 2021)

I am reminded of the old joke. The farmer and the flood. A farmer is alongside a river, and his farm is in the flood zone. He’s listening to the radio, and a warning is broadcast that the river is going to flood. He says God will protect me. That evening the TV tells him that the river is going to flood. His Farm is well within the flood zone. He says that he is a good Man, and believes in God. God will protect me. 

The waters start to rise, and he retreats to his roof. He is up there when a boat comes by. The people in the boat shout at him to come on, the river is flooding. He says no, He is a good man, he believes. God will protect him. He dies, and arrives in Heaven where he demands to know why God did not protect him. 

God says. “What the hell are you doing here? I sent you a radio, a TV, and a boat.” 

For months Americans in Afghanistan were told to leave. For weeks they said the end was near, and it was past time to go. We watched the Taliban taking over bases minutes after we departed. We watched the Afghan Army run and hide in Turkmenistan. 

Warning went out, get out of Afghanistan. Get the hell out of Afghanistan. Additional flights were laid on. 

What the hell are they still doing there? They’ve had months to get the hell out of Afghanistan. They’ve had weeks while this disaster unfolded. Why are they still there? What were they waiting for? The 82nd Airborne to show up and escort them personally to a red carpet Gulfstream jet?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Taking a helicopter from the roof of the embassy to the airport is standard practice in many countries.


Oh stop the bullshit - no one is buying it. Joe Biden declared 'This is not Saigon' and 'There will be no roof-top helicopter rescues'.  He was right on the 1st - it's worse than Saigon. He lied about the 2nd...or was horribly wrong; however, congrats on earning your KNEE PADS today.


----------



## Bobob (Aug 17, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> No, he confirmed today that thousands are still in country waiting for evacuation.  We seem to have two choices.  Stay for a few more weeks to do the evacuation or run with our tails between our legs and betray every Afghan that risked everything to help us.


I believe that we should beef up our presence there, hammer the Taliban to keep them at bay, and leave 
with our people and Afghans who helped us. Did Biden confirm that there are thousands of Americans
waiting to be evacuated because I was under the impression that he got almost all Americans out?
Biden has a valid point in that we can't fight a war when the Afghan military is unwilling to defend their country.


----------



## surada (Aug 17, 2021)

petro said:


> The Taliban are warlords,
> Dumbass.



Nope.. The Taliban were war orphans who organized in 1994.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

_“The likelihood there’s going to be the Taliban overrunning everything and owning the whole country is highly unlikely.”_
-- Joe Biden

_'Biden’s claimed that his administration had plans in place to “respond to every constituency.”_

When the last plane went 'wheels-up' (and the last Afghani still clinging to the plane plummeted to his death), there were some 10,000 Americans abandoned, left behind in Taliban-held Afghanistan. 

Biden's response? 
_'Biden pledged that, *“Over the coming days, we intend to transport out thousands of American citizens who have been living and working in Afghanistan.”* This was his subtle acknowledgment that *“thousands of U.S. citizens are trapped in and around Kabul with no ability to get to the airport, which is their only way out of the country*.”_


_








						The Biden Illusion Crumbles to Dust | National Review
					

President Joe Biden addressed the nation and confirmed all of the worst suspicions of his critics.




					www.nationalreview.com
				



_


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Pentagon Spox Says Biden Admin Has No ​Plans to Help Americans Hiding in Afghanistan ​Get to the Airport to be Evacuated (VIDEO)​
_According to reports, up to 10,000 Americans are still trapped in Afghanistan as the Taliban takes control of the region.  The Biden Admin made it a priority to evacuate Afghans as Americans were left behind.  Kirby also said the Biden Admin has no plans to help the Americans evacuate as the Taliban takes over._









						Pentagon Spox Says Biden Admin Has No Plans to Help Americans Hiding in Afghanistan Get to the Airport to be Evacuated (VIDEO)
					

According to reports, up to 10,000 Americans are still trapped in Afghanistan as the Taliban takes control of the region. The Biden Admin made it a priority to evacuate Afghans as Americans were left behind. US Cargo jet packed with 650 Afghans Pentagon spokesman John Kirby on Tuesday morning...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





This, also, would not be the 1st time Barry/Biden abandoned American citizens leaving it up to themselves to find their own way out of hostile enemy territory...


----------



## surada (Aug 17, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Pentagon Spox Says Biden Admin Has No ​Plans to Help Americans Hiding in Afghanistan ​Get to the Airport to be Evacuated (VIDEO)​
> _According to reports, up to 10,000 Americans are still trapped in Afghanistan as the Taliban takes control of the region.  The Biden Admin made it a priority to evacuate Afghans as Americans were left behind.  Kirby also said the Biden Admin has no plans to help the Americans evacuate as the Taliban takes over._
> 
> 
> ...



What a vicious lie.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

surada said:


> What a vicious lie.


You should stop there....unless you have evidence that contradicts the Pentagon Spokesman you are willing to share...and your emotional rants and opinions do not count.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 17, 2021)

Taliban already has checkpoints set up leading to the airport. And they're beating asses.


----------



## d0gbreath (Aug 17, 2021)

Are these US citizens military, or civilians?


----------



## Clipper (Aug 17, 2021)

kyzr said:


> Maybe they will hang people from bridges again?  Maybe they will do videos of beheadings again?  Maybe they will shoot people in the head again?
> So many options for the Taliban to consider.


How many of the 5000 terrorists that Trump let out of Afghan  prisons are a threat to U.S. citizens, you asswipe.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Are these US citizens military, or civilians?



I read there are 10,000 Americans still in Afghanistan + the additional Interpreters and other Afghanis who helped us; however, I do not completely know the #s break down.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 17, 2021)

Bobob said:


> I think that he got the Americans out, but he did not get 20000 Afghans out who helped us.
> They will die a horrible death.


*The Boat People Were Chickenhawks*

They couldn't have been much help or the Taliban wouldn't have won.  These Third World allies are greedy, incompetent, and double-dealing.  Multiculties are leading us to national and foreign-policy collapse by their ignorant and childishly dreamy trust in inferior ethnicities.

Besides, we need the few trustworthy Afghans to stay there so they can call in Tomahawk missiles on terrorist training camps.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> They don't play by our rules, or maybe any at all. And now, they have OUR weapons. Thanks to the idiot cretin that YOU voted for.
> 
> YOU


Explain how your boy Trump planned on getting all of our military might out of there, Trump ball washer.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 17, 2021)

Clipper said:


> How many of the 5000 terrorists that Trump let out of Afghan  prisons are a threat to U.S. citizens, you asswipe.


Every one of them are out now thanks to Clusterfuck Joe.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 17, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> _“The likelihood there’s going to be the Taliban overrunning everything and owning the whole country is highly unlikely.”_
> -- Joe Biden
> 
> _'Biden’s claimed that his administration had plans in place to “respond to every constituency.”_
> ...


U.S. citizens are still being evacuated. What proof you got that U.S. citizens are being abandoned?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Clipper said:


> How many of the 5000 terrorists that Trump let out of Afghan  prisons are a threat to U.S. citizens, you asswipe.


'B...b...but Trump....'  

Unlike Barry and how he paid Iran a huge ransom to get Americans back, Trump engaged in a prisoner exchange. 5,000 Taliban members were released to get 1,000 Afghan Security Force members back. 

Unlike Trump, Biden just released every single Taliban warlord, leader, fighter, and terrorist being held in Afghanistan - FAR more than Trump released.   

Trump engaged in diplomatic negotiations and secured an agreement to get prisoners released. Biden left prisons, air bases, army bases, weapons, vehicles, and Even American citizens behind due to the Taliban being hot on their heels and kicking Biden's diplomat and military out of Afghanistan. 


Estimates suggest that from 5,000 to 7,000 prisoners were left behind following the U.S. withdrawal, per CNN.
_U.S. Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Mark Milley told senators Sunday that a previous assessment of how soon terrorist groups will likely reconstitute in Afghanistan will speed up because of what's happening there now._


Much like with our southern border, Biden let the flood gates open, as the Taliban are freeing ALL of their leaders, warriors and terrorists. 

Can't help but notice in your partisan, deranged, TDS-suffering mind you can't bring yourself to criticize Biden for releasing just as many, if not more, Taliban than Trump. 


Its not surprising, though - its the propaganda-pushing, TDS-suffering shit you sheep spread / avoid talking about. 










						Thousands of prisoners freed by Taliban could pose threat to U.S.
					

The Taliban captured Bagram Air Base on Sunday and released thousands of prisoners, including many senior al Qaeda operatives. Why it matters: The prisoners were some of the Taliban's most hardened fighters and could pose a threat not only to Afghan citizens but to American security...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Every one of them are out now thanks to Clusterfuck Joe.


 'B...b....b...but Trump.....'


----------



## LaDairis (Aug 17, 2021)

Notice they blame Trump not 

W
Cheney
Tenet
Rumsfeld

because all of the above supported the STEAL and Low IQ Joe



Who had our troops there and declined to help TNA off Taliban and win the Afghan Civil War?


W

the WORST Traitor in US history


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 17, 2021)

Nostra said:


> This is Biden’s clusterfuck. No amount of your lame trolling will change that fact.


Who is stupid and foolish enough to believe otherwise?

Oh...right. I see the source. I can easily see who would be idiot enough to try and pass the buck.


----------



## LaDairis (Aug 17, 2021)

Low IQ Joe supported


invading Afghan
making "Osama" "not a priority"
flipping off TNA and allowing Taliban to win the Afghan civil war
Gitmo
invading Iraq over 100% pure lies
invading Iran = pending



We were told about Low IQ Joe 10 years ago...







						Newspaper Editor: Israel Should Consider Assassinating Obama [UPDATE]
					

Andrew Adler, the owner and publisher of the Atlanta Jewish Times, a weekly newspaper serving Atlanta's Jewish community, devoted his January 13, 2012 column to the thorny problem of the U.S. and Israel's diverging views on the threat posed by Iran. Basically Israel has three options, he wrote...



					www.gawker.com
				





Three, give the go-ahead for U.S.-based Mossad agents to take out a president deemed unfriendly to Israel in order for the current vice president to take his place, and forcefully dictate that the United States' policy includes its helping the Jewish state obliterate its enemies.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2021)

Trump negotiated us a withdrawal from a position of strength. Biden tore that up and left us stuck with our nuts in a vice and our flanks exposed. Right now, a whole lot of American lives are dependent on the Taliban believing it is better for them to let us walk away. And I strongly doubt the US public would support a full scale re-invasion, even to rescue hostages or avenge a slaughter.

It's really unbelievable how badly Biden screwed up the evacuation. The Taliban was always going to take back over when we left, but we didn't have to hand them tens of thousands of hostages.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 17, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> 'B...b...but Trump....'
> 
> Unlike Barry and how he paid Iran a huge ransom to get Americans back, Trump engaged in a prisoner exchange. 5,000 Taliban members were released to get 1,000 Afghan Security Force members back.
> 
> ...


Biden didn't release anybody, the Taliban did, twerp. We see how you right wing fucks are distracting from what Taliban terrorists are doing so you can attack Biden, you fucking lowlife traitor. 

Why don't you send the Taliban flowers in thanks?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Clipper said:


> U.S. citizens are still being evacuated. What proof you got that U.S. citizens are being abandoned?


Ummmm....how about the undeniable fact that 10,000 Americans were left behind when the last military airlift took off when Afghanistan fell? 

You want to praise Biden for pulling out the military before securing the air port and ensuring the US citizens went 1st? 

Perhaps Biden expected the civilians to secure the airport for when the military came back to get them.... Bwuhahahaha!


If everything happened by the book / how Joe planned he needs to throw that POS book in the trash. 

No rushed exit. 
No roof-top helicopter rescue of Ambassadors and Americans. 
Smooth, orderly departure from Afghanistan? 

NONE of that happened. Even your beloved CNN and your 'golden child' Barry was / is ripping Joe for the clusterf* this turned out to be.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 17, 2021)

Obama said Joe Biden would "fuck up" whatever job he was given..
Obama said that. He's not a prophet or a wise man.

He just knows Joe and what a limited ratio of success to failures Joe leaves behind.

This is an amazing fuck up and all the knowledgeable advisors were telling Joe not to
just pack and up and leave.

But he did that anyway. Hunter Biden must be very happy his laptop, stolen and accessed by Russian
drug dealers again, happened at just the right time.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Biden didn't release anybody, the Taliban did, twerp.


 Ummm...the 'Commander And Chief' abandoned bases in the middle of the night, without letting the Afghan military knw, leaving tons of weapons, vehicles, and even helicopters for the Taliban.  They left so fast from one base that, after turning off the electricity, by the time the Afghan army realized they were gone and moved in they didn't know how to turn the electricity back on. 

The Commander and Chief had them abandon the prisons and cells - thereby handing the thousands of Taliban warlords, fighters, and terrorists over to the Taliban.   Your attempt to twist and spin is hilarious, snowflake.   

Every prisoner in jail, every M-16, M-203/79, every armored vehicle, every helicopter, every US citizen left behind are all the Commander and Chief's / President's responsibility. 

Embrace the suck, snowflake - Biden and his administration shit the bed on this one.

And by the backlash from liberal media to high-ranking Democrats siding with the GOP on this one,  it seems you and Biden are the only ones who don;t think Biden f*ed this up.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 17, 2021)

_"Biden didn't release anybody, the Taliban did, twerp."_

What a clueless A-hole you are! 
Not only are you absolutely wrong, the Taliban couldn't release a fart
until Joe simply walked away and left prisons wide open, but you have the nerve to insult when
you are clearly on the wrong side defending the biggest American foreign policy failure of _the last forty years!_


Sorry I called you an A-hole. A-holes serve a valuable purpose. You serve none at all.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## colfax_m (Aug 17, 2021)

We destroyed anything that we didn’t take home or give to Afghanistan military. 









						US trashes unwanted gear in Afghanistan to be sold as scrap
					

As the U.S. military packs up to leave Afghanistan after nearly 20 years of war, it is trashing tons of equipment and selling it as scrap




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> NO excuses.
> 
> YOU NEVER leave your people on the ground, let alone thousands and thousands. And now this is a rolling disaster for your people. Just wait til the videos and pictures start coming out. And they will. Oh, they will.


They are shipping "REFUGEES" who just on board our planes to come to the US....get out your checkbooks, we are going to have pay for them.   And watch for terrorists who get to the US off this............and the rape gangs like in Europe---the lib media has already switched gears in unison telling of the sad stories laying the ground work to bring thousands upon thousands of these people who do not get along with other people and over take countries trying to enforce their religion and crimes sprees upon others.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 17, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> We destroyed anything that we didn’t take home or give to Afghanistan military.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a propaganda---the Taliban is showing off their new US vehicles with PRIDE thanks to Biden and his mentally ill military leadership purposely leaving it behind for them


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 17, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> That is a propaganda---the Taliban is showing off their new US vehicles with PRIDE thanks to Biden and his mentally ill military leadership purposely leaving it behind for them


You realize we gave billions of dollars of equipment to the Afghanistan army, right?

And that the Afghanistan army basically just walked away, right?

I mean, we could have blown up all of the Afghani army equipment that we gave them. Is that what you think we should have done?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 17, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> They are shipping "REFUGEES" who just on board our planes to come to the US....get out your checkbooks, we are going to have pay for them.   And watch for terrorists who get to the US off this............and the rape gangs like in Europe---the lib media has already switched gears in unison telling of the sad stories laying the ground work to bring thousands upon thousands of these people who do not get along with other people and over take countries trying to enforce their religion and crimes sprees upon others.



I said "YOUR people". I meant American citizens and Afghans who were clear allies to our military.

Not any random Afghanis.


----------



## Bobob (Aug 17, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Boat People Were Chickenhawks*
> 
> They couldn't have been much help or the Taliban wouldn't have won.  These Third World allies are greedy, incompetent, and double-dealing.  Multiculties are leading us to national and foreign-policy collapse by their ignorant and childishly dreamy trust in inferior ethnicities.
> 
> Besides, we need the few trustworthy Afghans to stay there so they can call in Tomahawk missiles on terrorist training camps.


They probably saved American lives with their information. The Taliban would have won regardless, in my view.


----------



## sartre play (Aug 17, 2021)

What American did not know this was coming? We had withdraw plans from the last administration. War is always a mess, why do we seek it out?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

While Biden sleeps tight in his crib tonight the 10,000 Americans he abandoned  and who are surrounded by the Taliban, are  packed together like unaccompanied illegal children stuffed in one of Biden's Kiddie Cages, praying help comes tomorrow and that the Taliban font come tonight.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

THE WHITE HOUSE HAS NOW DECLARED THE LIVES OF 10,000 AMERICAN CITIZENS ARE IN THE HANDS OF OUR ENEMY, THE TALIBAN.

The White House has finally admitted that Biden administration abandoned the 10,000 Americans, failing to get them out of Afghanistan before the Taliban took over Kabul, the airport where most of these Americans are now, and the entire country of Afghanistan.

With Biden failing to ensure the safety & extraction of American citizens before the Taliban took the city, choosing to take tge military out 1st, the Americans' only hope of survival is the mercy of our enemy we have been fighting and killing for nearly 2 decades.

This disaster, that is being criticized by both Democrats and Republicans, allies and foes,  could have been much worse.  The Taliban could have slaughtered everyone left behind at the airport. They chose not to.

The Taliban will be merciful and spare the Americans, allowing Biden to send planes to retrieve the abandoned Americans. Though they could slaughter them, they know better than making martyrs and giving the US reason to re-engage again.

Besides, the US is finished, its reputation tarnished, Joe Biden's credibility destroyed. The world saw the US driven out of Afghanistan, do quickly we left 10,000 U.S. citizens behind. THAT was humiliating.

The Taliban has gone further to push their advantage and humiliate Biden & the US by demanding the US remove all US troops from Afghanistan by 9/11/21, the 20th anniversary of 9/11 - the reason we invaded Afghanistan and have fought the Taliban. 

Finalizing the US' defeat on the anniversary of the largest successful attack on the US on sovereign soil, resulting in 3,000 dead Anericans.

OUCH!

Talk about a PR nightmare for the US ... with Biden as the President responsible for this huge shit sandwich.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Biden team to 10,000+ Americans abandoned & trapped in Afghanidran:  "You are own your own to get through Taliban that surround the airport,  to get to the Kabul airport for possible rescue."









						Biden Team to Trapped Americans: You're on Your Own to Get to the Airport
					

Biden has left Americans hanging out in the wind with this.




					redstate.com


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Worse than Saigon?

WORSE THAN BENGHAZI!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 17, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I said "YOUR people". I meant American citizens and Afghans who were clear allies to our military.
> 
> Not any random Afghanis.



This is what I am referring to---- 600 plus afghans and Biden's official doesn't even know who or what they are...Notice most are young able bodied males.  We are so going to get terror attacked and have rape gangs.   










						Photo shows a US Air Force cargo plane crammed with 640 Afghans trying to flee the Taliban
					

It's among the largest-ever number of people who have been on a C-17 Globemaster III craft, Defense One reported.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Good Lord....News Report - WH:

BIDEN NOW COUNTING ON ENEMY TERRORISTS TALIBAN TO HELP SAVE  AMERICANS BIDEN ABANDONED, LEFT BEHIND...











						Biden admin depends on Taliban to give Americans 'safe passage' 6 weeks after Biden said he doesn't trust them
					

National security adviser Jake Sullivan joined White House press secretary Jen Psaki for a press conference on Tuesday, where they took questions about the bungled troop withdrawal from Afghanistan.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Obama Freed The Taliban Leader Who Engineered Kabul Takeover
					

Despite warning from the Pentagon, Obama released the 'Taliban Five,' who are now orchestrating the Taliban takeover of Afghanistan.




					thefederalist.com
				




He was one of the Taliban 5 Obama freed.

* Their release was NOT part of the deal to release Bo Bergdahl!

Bergdahl was captured by the Haqani terrorist group, very loosely associated with AL Qaeda - they reportedly did not like AL Qaeda.  The Haqani funded their terrorist acts by kidnapping people and ransoming them. Obama PAID them for Bergdahl's release.

The Taliban 5, it was reported at the time, were released because Obama wanted to close GITMO, but these guys were Taliban Leaders - not run-of-the-mill terrorist fighters. Obama could not just release these guys. He had to have a damn good reason for doing so...

Enter Bergdahl, who left his unit to go join AL Qaeda / the Taliban. He was just what Varry needed - he LIED about Bergdahl being part of the Haqani group's demands. They never were!


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 17, 2021)

petro said:


> Two nukes after 9-11 two decades ago and we wouldn't hear the term...Taliban.
> 
> Guess we have to wait until they take down another building before we maybe have the will to wipe them from the face of the Earth.


Yet more ignorance from the Deplorables.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 17, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Obama Freed The Taliban Leader Who Engineered Kabul Takeover
> 
> 
> Despite warning from the Pentagon, Obama released the 'Taliban Five,' who are now orchestrating the Taliban takeover of Afghanistan.
> ...


Benghazi was also likely the result of Obama/Hilary  wanting to get these particular Terrorists leaders released.   Think the original plan was to have Ambassador Stevens kidnapped and then exchanged for these 5 terrorists.   Bergdahl was the backup plan.    This is why the UNDERLING terrorists tried so desperately to save Stevens after they  fatally attacked him and then were forced to  actually rushed him to the hospital trying to save stevens (after their higher ups found out what the underlings had done. )  Dead hostages aren't good for exchanges.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Benghazi was also likely the result of Obama/Hilary  wanting to get these particular Terrorists leaders released.   Think the original plan was to have Ambassador Stevens kidnapped and then exchanged for these 5 terrorists.   Bergdahl was the backup plan.    This is why the UNDERLING terrorists tried so desperately to save Stevens after they  fatally attacked him and then were forced to  actually rushed him to the hospital trying to save stevens (after their higher ups found out what the underlings had done. )  Dead hostages aren't good for exchanges.


It was reported that the Benghazi locals really liked Steven's and that it was they who tried to save him afterwards, not the terrorists...for what it's worth....

Hillary and Obama should have been forced to stay in the same compound for 1 month under the same conditions, guarded by a security team that had never worked a job before where they needed to carry weapons....just like Stevens & the Americabs there were forced to do....let's see how long they would last.....


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 17, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Yes and the Taliban keep their part of the agreement with Trump.


I never realized that Trump's agreement with in was for the US to pull out and for the Taliban to immediately overthrow the Afghan government and take over again.


----------



## petro (Aug 17, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Yet more ignorance from the Deplorables.


Yet another non reply from the Degenerates


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 18, 2021)

petro said:


> Yet another non reply from the Degenerates


You can't even get the organisation responsible for downing the two towers, right.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2021)

kyzr said:


> Pompeo sad he made it crystal clear that if the Taliban didn't honor the agreement they would be targeted ruthlessly from the air, so the agreement held until the Taliban saw that Biden was a stupid POS.


Trump knows where the taliban main base is.  He threatened them with wrath and hell fire.  Which is something they understand.  When negotiating with people like this, never promise them anything.  Offering an incentive is a sign of weakness.  Promise death and destruction, pain and blood if they don't cooperate.   When they behave,  quietly give them a reward and say nothing.  That they understand.  If there is anything Trump does best is negotiate.   On several levels.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> I doubt the Taliban will kill any Americans.



I agree unless they do something stupid. 
But to say Americans have been left behind before the evacuation is incomplete is just having an ignorant swing at Biden. That's typical Republican hate.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Taking a helicopter from the roof of the embassy to the airport is standard practice in many countries.



You better let American Abandoning *Joe know.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 18, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I agree unless they do something stupid.
> But to say Americans have been left behind before the evacuation is incomplete is just having an ignorant swing at Biden. That's typical Republican hate.


 Do you think you’ll be able to lie to yourself throughout this entire disaster?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 18, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Explain how your boy Trump planned on getting all of our military might out of there, Trump ball washer.



You might want to up your meds this is going to be a very long leftist disaster.


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> You better let American Abandoning *Joe know.



Its true in the US... They take a helicopter from the WH lawn to the airfield. THINK.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Its true in the US... They take a helicopter from the WH lawn to the airfield. THINK.


You believe you’ve made a point here?
THINK!


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> You believe you’ve made a point here?
> THINK!



Same thing from the embassy in Baghdad to the airport. They never could secure the highway.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 18, 2021)

Why did the Biden admin pull our troops out of Afghanistan before getting the estimated over 10 thousand American citizens out first ? and more importantly now that the Taliban controls the roads in and out of Kabul and the airport  it appears that American citizens left behind are at the mercy of the Taliban ! said Americans have been told to shelter in place until they are rescued ! so now the question has become how are we going to get them out !   Opinion | The Americans Left Behind in Afghanistan


----------



## yidnar (Aug 18, 2021)

the State Department has told Americans in Afghanistan to shelter in place until they hear from the embassy ! What embassy ? there is no US Embassy Afghanistan anymore ! in other words hide until help comes !  State Dept tells Americans in Afghanistan to 'shelter in place' until they hear from embassy


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

Biden Administration To Up To 40,000 Americans in Afghanistan:

*'We cannot guarantee your safety!'*









						ABSOLUTE HORROR: Biden Admin Sends Out Message to Thousands of Americans Trapped in Kabul - "We Cannot Guarantee Your Security"
					

Armed Taliban in the street in Kabul. CBS reporter Sara Cook posted this note that was sent out to American citizens trapped in Kabul. The note was sent to Americans trying to escape Afghanistan after the Taliban took control of the city over the weekend. The Biden administration told Americans...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Biden Administration To Up To 40,000 Americans in Afghanistan:
> 
> *'We cannot guarantee your safety!'*
> 
> ...



Most other news outlets say 10,000 Americans in Afghanistan, but you use Gateway Pundit.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2021)

Apparently he didn't listen to Jake Sullivan yesterday.


----------



## wamose (Aug 18, 2021)

Anthony Blinken is an ignoramus, just like Biden. And don't get me going about the military leadership involved in this operation. You don't have to be an honors graduate of the war college to realize you need to protect your people who are withdrawing. Incompetence abounds in this administration.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2021)

because Joe Xiden and the dems are complete idiots and screwed this entire thing up.

He rushed to have some political 9/11 Anny side show and didn’t listen to the experts, intel, and reality.

Because of that so many will die, today, tomorrow and in the near future


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Why did the Biden admin pull our troops out of Afghanistan before getting the estimated over 10 thousand American citizens out first ? ....


Because the Biden administration is democrat, of course.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

After abandoning as many as 40,000 Americans, leaving them behind in a mad rush to leave before the Taliban seized the Kabul airport, the only exit from Afghanistan for Americans now, the Biden Administration has told those left behind:

1. Shelter in place until you hear from us

2. Forget that - it is up to you to get to the Taliban-surrounded airport in hopes of being rescued

3. We cannot guarantee your safety

4. We have no plan to get all Americabs out of Afghanistan now - you are at the mercy of the Taliban

5. Our plan to get Americans out consists in TRUSTING THE TERRORISTS / TALIBAN TO HELP GET AMERICANS OUT

  WTF?

Forget 'Saigon'. This is the biggest clusterfu@k / failure in US history. 










						Biden admin depends on Taliban to give Americans 'safe passage' 6 weeks after Biden said he doesn't trust them
					

National security adviser Jake Sullivan joined White House press secretary Jen Psaki for a press conference on Tuesday, where they took questions about the bungled troop withdrawal from Afghanistan.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## DudleySmith (Aug 18, 2021)

No money in it for any of the DNC's cronies or Hunter Biden. The pundits can hide behind the 'incompetence' excuse, but I will go with the sociopaths simply don't give a shit explanation, since it fits much better; just look at the loony left wing apologists here for a clear example.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Why did the Biden admin pull our troops out of Afghanistan before getting the estimated over 10 thousand American citizens out first ? and more importantly now that the Taliban controls the roads in and out of Kabul and the airport  it appears that American citizens left behind are at the mercy of the Taliban ! said Americans have been told to shelter in place until they are rescued ! so now the question has become how are we going to get them out !   Opinion | The Americans Left Behind in Afghanistan



The previous administration drew down from 15,000 troops to 2,500. And even at 15,000, the Afghan government forces were losing ground.

Snip

But the Afghan government and its supporters, including many of the people now seeking to leave, made a passionate case *that we should not conduct a mass evacuation lest we trigger a loss of confidence in the government. *Now, our signaling support for the government obviously did not save the government, but this was a considered judgment.

Press Briefing by Press Secretary Jen Psaki and National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan, August 17, 2021 | The White House


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> After abandoning as many as 40,000 Americans, leaving them behind in a mad rush to leave before the Taliban seized the Kabul airport, the only exit from Afghanistan for Americans now, the Biden Administration has told those left behind:
> 
> 1. Shelter in place until you hear from us
> 
> ...



Sounds like Fox news is broken out in hysteria. Taliban isn't going to interfere in evacuations.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Sounds like Fox news is broken out in hysteria. Taliban isn't going to interfere in evacuations.


Sounds like you've got your lips around Biden's 'johnson'....you're pushing the same BS Biden is - 'our plan is to trust the lives of the 40,000 Americans we abandoned to the Taliban ... we f*ed up and did not get them out, but these terrorists we have been fighting / killing for 20 years will help get them out.'

We have to rely on our enemy to help safely return 40,000 Americans because Joe's epic failure to get them out, choosing to abandon them instead.


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Sounds like you've got your lips around Biden's 'johnson'....you're pushing the same BS Biden is - 'our plan is to trust the lives of the 40,000 Americans we abandoned to the Taliban ... we f*ed up and did not get them out, but these terrorists we have been fighting / killing for 20 years will help get them out.'
> 
> We have to rely on our enemy to help safely return 40,000 Americans because Joe's epic failure to get them out, choosing to abandon them instead.



We haven't abandoned anyone, drama queen. Evacuations continue. The Taliban won't interfere.

Its a whole new game. Wise up.


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 18, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Why did the Biden admin pull our troops out of Afghanistan before getting the estimated over 10 thousand American citizens out first ? and more importantly now that the Taliban controls the roads in and out of Kabul and the airport  it appears that American citizens left behind are at the mercy of the Taliban ! said Americans have been told to shelter in place until they are rescued ! so now the question has become how are we going to get them out !   Opinion | The Americans Left Behind in Afghanistan


That was quite stupid. But, not to worry, Biden has drawn a red line in the sand. Nothing can go wrong.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Aug 18, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Why did the Biden admin pull our troops out of Afghanistan before getting the estimated over 10 thousand American citizens out first ? and more importantly now that the Taliban controls the roads in and out of Kabul and the airport  it appears that American citizens left behind are at the mercy of the Taliban ! said Americans have been told to shelter in place until they are rescued ! so now the question has become how are we going to get them out !   Opinion | The Americans Left Behind in Afghanistan


The answer is simple. Nobody thought the Taliban would take over so rapidly. The reason they were able to do this is because of Trump having released 5000 fighters last year, and having their leader released in Pakistan.

And WHY would Trump do this? Why did he do anything? Putin told him to.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 18, 2021)

Has there been any US citizen deaths?


----------



## Sinajuavi (Aug 18, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> That was quite stupid. But, not to worry, Biden has drawn a red line in the sand. Nothing can go wrong.


Nothing Biden could possibly do could go as wrong as Dubya's policies in Afghanistan and Iraq!

Nearly everything Trump did comes back to bite us. Now it's the release of all those Taliban fighters, who enabled the rapid Taliban takeover. Just another fuckup on Trump's list.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Aug 18, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Because the Biden administration is democrat, of course.


No, cowardly incel traitor, The Biden Administration is Democratic. Democrat is a noun. Learn English you ridiculous and worthless piece of crap.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Aug 18, 2021)

struth said:


> because Joe Xiden and the dems are complete idiots and screwed this entire thing up.
> 
> He rushed to have some political 9/11 Anny side show and didn’t listen to the experts, intel, and reality.
> 
> Because of that so many will die, today, tomorrow and in the near future


Partisan nonsense, and all we expect from braindead Qtip heads.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 18, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Why did the Biden admin pull our troops out of Afghanistan before getting the estimated over 10 thousand American citizens out first ? and more importantly now that the Taliban controls the roads in and out of Kabul and the airport  it appears that American citizens left behind are at the mercy of the Taliban ! said Americans have been told to shelter in place until they are rescued ! so now the question has become how are we going to get them out !   Opinion | The Americans Left Behind in Afghanistan


Simple.  BIDEN IS AN IDIOT and does not care about AMERICANS


----------



## DudleySmith (Aug 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> I'm looking at the treasonous Qtip white-right in this country and see that you are all a useless drag on this country. Move to Russia now, and help Putin drag it down.



Oh noes!!! Another triggered faggot jumps on board to defend his senile gangster 'Prez'.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Aug 18, 2021)

wamose said:


> Anthony Blinken is an ignoramus, just like Biden. And don't get me going about the military leadership involved in this operation. You don't have to be an honors graduate of the war college to realize you need to protect your people who are withdrawing. Incompetence abounds in this administration.


The incompetence was Trump's, in releasing Taliban fighters last year. That is why they took over so rapidly.

Too complex for your tiny Qtip brain, traitor boy? Sit down and STFU


----------



## Desperado (Aug 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Simple, you are a traitor and are reported to HS for your secessionist wet dreams.
> 
> Secessionist traitors were stomped down once already. Must we do it again? If necessary. I will not shed a tear for ONE of you lowlife bastards.


You seemed to have gone into a meltdown since your hero proved himself to be a senile old poitician with no concept of reality


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> I never realized that Trump's agreement with in was for the US to pull out and for the Taliban to immediately overthrow the Afghan government and take over again.


Yes, the agreement was to pull all US troops out by May 1st 2021 and it never stated that the Taliban could not take over.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 18, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Why did the Biden admin pull our troops out of Afghanistan before getting the estimated over 10 thousand American citizens out first ? and more importantly now that the Taliban controls the roads in and out of Kabul and the airport  it appears that American citizens left behind are at the mercy of the Taliban ! said Americans have been told to shelter in place until they are rescued ! so now the question has become how are we going to get them out !   Opinion | The Americans Left Behind in Afghanistan


Because O'Biden is an incompetent fool.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Why did the Biden admin pull our troops out of Afghanistan before getting the estimated over 10 thousand American citizens out first ? and more importantly now that the Taliban controls the roads in and out of Kabul and the airport  it appears that American citizens left behind are at the mercy of the Taliban ! said Americans have been told to shelter in place until they are rescued ! so now the question has become how are we going to get them out !   Opinion | The Americans Left Behind in Afghanistan


Flights have resumed and people are being evacuated.


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Nothing Biden could possibly do could go as wrong as Dubya's policies in Afghanistan and Iraq!
> 
> Nearly everything Trump did comes back to bite us. Now it's the release of all those Taliban fighters, who enabled the rapid Taliban takeover. Just another fuckup on Trump's list.


So, you're saying that Biden didn't know about the release of all those Taliban fighters? Which ones are you talking about anyway? Could they be the ones that Obama released? Biden's own intelligence warned Biden that this is exactly what would happen and Biden ignored US intelligence. Why doesn't Biden trust US intelligence? What's the point of having all of that intelligence if you aren't going to listen to them? Or, are you saying it was Biden's plan to strand 25,000 Americans in Afghanistan?


----------



## Claudette (Aug 18, 2021)

Independentthinker 
I seem to remember Obama saying if you want something fucked up, let Joe Biden handle it and it will be fucked up. No truer words were ever spoken.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> The incompetence was Trump's, in releasing Taliban fighters last year. That is why they took over so rapidly.
> 
> Too complex for your tiny Qtip brain, traitor boy? Sit down and STFU


You stupid ass. Over 180,000 Afghan troops and 70,000 Taliban. So you think the addition of 5000 Taliban turned the tide of this war? The Afghan army never wanted us there. It's the Muslim code. 
Trump was being diplomatic with the Taliban because he knew they would be taking over as soon as we left.
You are quite the fuckstain. Now go take a long walk on a short pier. Maybe that'll wake up a couple brain cells.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 18, 2021)

Trump Hopes No One Remembers He Pushed for a Full Afghanistan Withdrawal in June
					

The 45th president is desperately trying to rewrite his own Afghanistan history.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Yes, the agreement was to pull all US troops out by May 1st 2021 and it never stated that the Taliban could not take over.



Please post your copy of the agreement, I haven’t had a chance to read it.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> We haven't abandoned anyone, drama queen. Evacuations continue. The Taliban won't interfere.
> 
> Its a whole new game. Wise up.



"The U.S. has no plans to evacuate Americans in Afghanistan who are located outside Kabul, according to a report Tuesday."




surada said:


> The Taliban won't interfere.



So, like Joe, you are counting on the mercy of our terrorist enemy we have been at war with for nearly 20 years, whose leaders we have hunted, targeted, and killed, who have beheaded / murdered American citizens, and who just chased the US out of Afghanistan, so quickly that the Commander and chief chose to abandon up to 40,000 US citizens.....

Great plan, snowflake.  

Even CNN has climbed onboard the 'kick Biden In The Junk For this Failure' train.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Most other news outlets say 10,000 Americans in Afghanistan, but you use Gateway Pundit.


The news is reporting 10,000 IN KABUL...but there could be as many as 40,000 in all of Afghanistan.


----------



## DBA (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> I doubt the Taliban will kill any Americans.



From your previous posts, you seem to have a soft spot for Muslims and terrorists.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> No, cowardly ....traitor, ....


You keep making these empty accusations with nothing to support them. Are you just repeating words you don't understand, old woman?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

"Officials from various departments — including State and Defense — informed Senate staffers at a Tuesday morning briefing that *they do not know of a way to get those Americans through Taliban checkpoints located outside Kabul, the location of the main airport*."


"Officials from various departments — including State and Defense — informed Senate staffers at a Tuesday morning briefing that t*hey do not know of a way to get those Americans through Taliban checkpoints located outside Kabul, the location of the main airport*."

*The Biden administration just admitted they don't have a f*ing clue how to save thousands of American citizens now.  


What a colossal clusterfu@k!*












						No official US evacuation plan for Americans outside Kabul, report says
					

The U.S. has no plans to evacuate Americans in Afghanistan who are located outside Kabul, according to a report on Monday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> ..... Learn English you ridiculous and worthless piece of crap.


You don't have enough time left to learn English as well as I have.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Please post your copy of the agreement, I haven’t had a chance to read it.


Are you like lost in virtual reality?


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

Votto said:


> I think the main focus was not to have the US ambassador killed and dragged through the streets like Obama let happen in Libya.
> 
> All I've seen are some people clinging to planes for dear life only to lose their grip and fall to their deaths.
> 
> But by in large those people are nobodies that the press cares nothing about.



They dragged ambassador Stevens into a car and rushed him to Benghazi Hospital where he was treated for smoke inhalation and cardiac arrest for 2 hours, stupid.


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> "Officials from various departments — including State and Defense — informed Senate staffers at a Tuesday morning briefing that *they do not know of a way to get those Americans through Taliban checkpoints located outside Kabul, the location of the main airport*."
> 
> 
> "Officials from various departments — including State and Defense — informed Senate staffers at a Tuesday morning briefing that t*hey do not know of a way to get those Americans through Taliban checkpoints located outside Kabul, the location of the main airport*."
> ...



The Taliban isn't going to interfere with the evacuations... and you still don't have a clue why.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

Joe Dufus can't even work with our own allies

EXCLUSIVE #kabulairport #Afghanistan

Friction at airport between US & UK forces Commanders.

US forces won't leave airport due to Taliban deal.

2 Para still running patrols into Kabul to collect people from safe houses.

US unhappy with Paras saying it puts their deal at risk.

Alex Tiffin  (@RespectIsVital) August 18, 2021


Meanwhile, 2 Para are running constant patrols into Kabul to collect British, Irish and Afghan Nationals due for evacuation.

Any other nationality also picked up if at location. Taliban are aware of patrols and taking no action.

UK forces very much running own operation. #OSINT

Alex Tiffin  (@RespectIsVital) August 18, 2021


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

After seeing what just happened in Afghanistan, I just want to punch Biden voters in the face!


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Are you like lost in virtual reality?


No agreement huh?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> They dragged ambassador Stevens into a car and rushed him to Benghazi Hospital where he was treated for smoke inhalation and cardiac arrest for 2 hours, stupid.



Of course he was guarded by the equivalent of 'Mall Cops' - a security firm whose employees had NEVER been hired to do a job that required carrying guns before, Obama ordered the Americans to stay after all other nations pulled their people out due to deteriorating conditions, and Hillary denied Stevens requests for more security approx 20 times.  During the hearing, when she was asked why she ignored his requests, she said she thought he was kidding, that it was sense of humor.

WTF? The terrorists attacked the compound TWICE before that final attack, the 2nd leaving a 4-foot hole in the compound wall. ANYONE who knows a damn about security or tactics know these were 'probes' to see how the compound security would react, to check for weaknesses. 

In the end the no Americans should have been there, and they should not have been guarded by 'Mall Cops' and a militia linked to Al Qaeda.  Hillary dropped to her knees last night thanking God for Joe Biden because his epic, historical f*-up reduced her Benghazi failure to a footnote, probably never to be remembered or talked about now.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> No agreement huh?


Sure there is or Trump was lying.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

Biden has been a fraud his entire life.  This is no surprise.  Anybody that voted for him is an idiot.


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Of course he was guarded by the equivalent of 'Mall Cops' - a security firm whose employees had NEVER been hired to do a job that required carrying guns before, Obama ordered the Americans to stay after all other nations pulled their people out due to deteriorating conditions, and Hillary denied Stevens requests for more security approx 20 times.  During the hearing, when she was asked why she ignored his requests, she said she thought he was kidding, that it was sense of humor.
> 
> WTF? The terrorists attacked the compound TWICE before that final attack, the 2nd leaving a 4-foot hole in the compound wall. ANYONE who knows a damn about security or tactics know these were 'probes' to see how the compound security would react, to check for weaknesses.
> 
> In the end the no Americans should have been there, and they should not have been guarded by 'Mall Cops' and a militia linked to Al Qaeda.  Hillary dropped to her knees last night thanking God for Joe Biden because his epic, historical f*-up reduced her Benghazi failure to a footnote, probably never to be remembered or talked about now.



Congress had passed a law that prevented any spending on US embassies except in Baghdad and Kabul.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

These are the shitheads that are helping Joe Dufus fuck everything up.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

Flash said:


> Biden has been a fraud his entire life.  This is no surprise.  Anybody that voted for him is an idiot.



Actually, you're the idiot. Afghanistan is poised to have economic success since their natural resources not only have a market, they have the means to get them to market.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> The Taliban isn't going to interfere with the evacuations... and you still don't have a clue why.


And the Taliban would never cut the head off of an American citizen, right?!  

The only reasons the Taliban MAY not harm the Americans and let them go are:

1. They have embarrassed Biden / America enough
2.  They don't want to make martyrs of them, pissing the US off so bad we go back in to seek revenge
3. They want to be seen by the world as the new kinder, gentler, professional, merciful Taliban - the same reason they are engaging in political theatrics by asking women to be part of their new govt

The bottom line, thanks to Joe, is* It is f*ing sad that the safety and security of abandoned American citizens relies on our terrorist enemies' mercy because he proved he could not protect US citizens abroad because he had no plan to get them out. .*


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> And the Taliban would never cut the head off of an American citizen, right?!
> 
> The only reasons the Taliban MAY not harm the Americans and let them go are:
> 
> ...



The US has NOT abandoned US citizens. The evacuations continue and the Taliban is guarding the roads to the airport to keep them safe.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Actually, you're the idiot. Afghanistan is poised to have economic success since their natural resources not only have a market, they have the means to get them to market.


WTF?

Yeah, for hundreds of years the Afghan people and Taliban have been poised to explode on the financial scene because of their natural resources. The only 'natural resource' they want to depend on are their Poppy crops. The farmers and Taliban were and will be again making a shit-load of money growing poppies. 

Their natural resources are probably why China is so eager to become buddy-buddy with the Taliban...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Congress had passed a law that prevented any spending on US embassies except in Baghdad and Kabul.


Link it, skippy...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> The US has NOT abandoned US citizens. The evacuations continue and the Taliban is guarding the roads to the airport to keep them safe.


*The U.S. has no plans to evacuate Americans in Afghanistan who are located outside Kabul



surada:*

_The Taliban is guarding the roads to the airport to keep them safe_

WTF?  Oh yeah, the Taliban have surrounded the airport and have established checkpoints - where they have been violently beating anyone trying to make it to the airport - 'to keep them safe'

Dams, surada, you are a_ special kind_ of stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> The answer is simple. Nobody thought the Taliban would take over so rapidly. The reason they were able to do this is because of Trump having released 5000 fighters last year, and having their leader released in Pakistan.
> 
> And WHY would Trump do this? Why did he do anything? Putin told him to.



Because he is an incompetent fool who only cares about cash filled envelops in his coat pocket.

He has no ability to be president.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> The incompetence was Trump's, in releasing Taliban fighters last year. That is why they took over so rapidly.
> 
> Too complex for your tiny Qtip brain, traitor boy? Sit down and STFU



Ah, the hate sites found something to program you drooling retards with.

A prisoner swap between the Afghan Government and the Taliban is suddenly "Trump let prisoners go."

Trump had no prisoners, fucktard.  I get it, you scum are DESPERATE to somehow blame this massive fuckup on Trump. You're in a panic and grasping at straws. This is WORSE than Saigon, Quid Pro fucked the dog 10 ways from Sunday. You'll be devastated in the midterms. The blowback from your monumental fuckup will haunt your for years. You've got to find some lie, ANY LIE to make it TWUMPS FAWT...

Grow the fuck up, you sleazy pile of shit - this is 100% you - your incompetence and your treason.

Fuck off now.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> The US has NOT abandoned US citizens.



*'ABANDON'*:
- _'Leave Behind'_
-_ 'Discontinue before completion'_

The Biden Administration: 
_- "The U.S. has no plans to evacuate Americans in Afghanistan who are located outside Kabul"

- "Hide / Shelter In-place" - _“We Cannot Guarantee Your Security”

The Biden administration puled the military out FIRST instead of evacuating US citizens and keeping the military there to protect them while they were flown out. 

Like in Barry/Joe did in Benghazi, Joe abandoned - 'LEFT BEHIND' - as many as 40,000 US citizens, leaving them to the mercy of the Taliban. 

Biden's plan to protect thousands of US citizens was to hope and pray the Taliban did not kill them or take them as hostages.  The safety of thousands of US citizens is no longer in the hands of the US President but depends on what our terrorist enemies choose to do. 

THAT SHOULD NEVER BE THE CASE - EVER. WHEN THIS HAPPENS IT IS A MASSIVE FAIL - A STAIN ON THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES AND OUR NATION. 

LUCKILY, so far, the Taliban have actually been merciful and are not doing anything to our people....but there are thousands more all over Afghanistan NOT at the airport hoping for rescue. For *THEM*, the President's message right now is,  *"The U.S. has no plans to evacuate Americans in **Afghanistan **who are located outside Kabul"*


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *'ABANDON'*:
> - _'Leave Behind'_
> -_ 'Discontinue before completion'_
> 
> ...



The Taliban are keeping the roads safe to expedite the evacuations. We won't be leaving any Americans behind.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Nothing Biden could possibly do could go as wrong as Dubya's policies in Afghanistan and Iraq!
> 
> Nearly everything Trump did comes back to bite us. Now it's the release of all those Taliban fighters, who enabled the rapid Taliban takeover. Just another fuckup on Trump's list.


Under election-year pressure from U.S. President Donald Trump for a deal allowing him to bring home American troops, the country’s grand assembly, or Loya Jirga, on Sunday approved the release.

The *Taliban militant had demanded the release of the 400, the last batch among 5,000 prisoners to be freed, as a condition to join peace talks.*

“In order to remove an obstacle, allow the start of the peace process and an end of bloodshed, the Loya Jirga approves the release of 400 Taliban,” the assembly said in a resolution.

Minutes later, President Ashraf Ghani announced, “Today, I will sign the release order of these 400 prisoners.”








						Afghanistan to release 400 'hard-core' Taliban prisoners in bid for peace
					

The Afghan government agreed on Sunday to release 400 "hard-core" Taliban prisoners, paving the way for peace talks aimed at ending almost two decades of war.




					www.reuters.com
				




you must mean the ones above.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> The Taliban are keeping the roads safe to expedite the evacuations.


You have already repeated this lie 3 times - you can stop now. Your credibility is shot. . 

_"The Afghan, who is a former State Department contractor, told Fox News that *Taliban fighters have established checkpoints throughout the city and around the airport* -- and *are beating those on their way to the airport*."_









						Taliban fighters beating Afghans attempting to reach airport, video shows
					

Shocking video shows Taliban fighters beating Afghans on their way to the Kabul airport, as a former U.S. contractor tells Fox News that fighters are going through neighborhoods looking for those who worked for the U.S. government.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						Afghanistan: reports emerge of Taliban beating Afghans seeking to flee Kabul
					

US voices concern at reports of violence against women and children trying to pass through Taliban checkpoints, as evacuations continue




					www.theguardian.com
				




*Taliban fighters at airport checkpoints shoot, harass Afghans seeking to board evacuation flights*









						Taliban fighters beating Afghans attempting to reach airport, video shows
					

Shocking video shows Taliban fighters beating Afghans on their way to the Kabul airport, as a former U.S. contractor tells Fox News that fighters are going through neighborhoods looking for those who worked for the U.S. government.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Kabul Under Taliban Control: Checkpoints, Beatings, Fear​








						Kabul Under Taliban Control: Checkpoints, Beatings, Fear
					

One day after the capital fell, fighters commandeered streets and searched the homes of government officials and the offices of media outlets and nongovernmental organizations. It was almost impossible to reach the airport.




					www.wsj.com
				



​
Taliban Checkpoints Blocking Access to Kabul Airport for U.S. evacuation flights​








						Taliban Checkpoints Blocking Access to Kabul Airport for U.S. Residents and Allies
					

“They are scaring people,” said a man with a U.S. green card as he tried to flee Kabul.




					theintercept.com
				








surada said:


> We won't be leaving any Americans behind..



This is not a fact, as you are only expressing HOPE, WISHFUL THINKING....YOUR OPINION. 

*The WH:*
*'The U.S. has no plans to evacuate Americans in Afghanistan who are located outside Kabul'*


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Sure there is or Trump was lying.



Where’s your copy?


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You have already repeated this lie 3 times - you can stop now. Your credibility is shot. .
> 
> _"The Afghan, who is a former State Department contractor, told Fox News that *Taliban fighters have established checkpoints throughout the city and around the airport* -- and *are beating those on their way to the airport*."_
> 
> ...



Right. stupid. The Taliban won't let the warlords or the Haqqani mafia  interfere with the American evacuation.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 18, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 527490


Who cares what that Kanadian Cuck thinks on anything?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> After abandoning as many as 40,000 Americans, leaving them behind in a mad rush to leave before the Taliban seized the Kabul airport, the only exit from Afghanistan for Americans now, the Biden Administration has told those left behind:
> 
> 1. Shelter in place until you hear from us
> 
> ...


Its a good thing he didn't sign an agreement with them.

Can you imagine a President doing such a thing?


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Who cares what that Kanadian Cuck thinks on anything?


Nobody does but it is interesting to know that Joe Dufus isn't even communicating with our allies.

Did you see the report I posted where the UK toops on the ground are pissed at the US forces because the UK forces are actually trying to get people out while Joe Dufus is depending upon the good will of the Taliban?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Right. stupid. The Taliban won't let the warlords or the Haqqani mafia  interfere with the American evacuation.


Again, no one is paying attention to you at this point. You have been caught numerous times repeating the same ignorant lies, your shit has been debunked...but you still aren;t smart enough to stop repeating them.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Again, no one is paying attention to you at this point. You have been caught numerous times repeating the same ignorant lies, your shit has been debunked...but you still aren;t smart enough to stop repeating them.




Some moron Moon Bat post some silly lying shit on Democratunderground.com and this Surada clown repeats it as fact on this forum.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

Joe Dufus isn't taking calls from our allies.

That’s what happens when you call during the Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy golden hour. No senior citizen in their right mind would take a call during that time.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

*One of Biden’s selling points during the campaign was his strong relationships with world leaders. This couldn’t go any worse from an optics and execution perspective if the White House tried. Impressions like this are difficult-to-impossible to undo. Complete disarray. https://t.co/35JRSClwse

Joe Concha  (@JoeConchaTV) August 17, 2021*


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

Tell me again who is actually running the country?


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

Revealed: Two stowaways who fell to their deaths from US evacuation flight from Kabul were 'teenage brothers who would sell watermelon and scavenge through bins to provide for their mother'

https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2021/0...showed_stowaways_falli-a-31_1629276693889.jpg

Two stowaways who plummeted to their deaths from an airborne plane in Kabul on Monday were impoverished teenage bothers who sold watermelons at Kabul's central market, according to reports on Afghan social media.

Video from Hamid Karzai International Airport on the day showed Afghans desperately scrambling to escape the city by clinging onto the evacuating U.S. military aircraft after the Taliban took control of the country.

But in horrifying footage taken from below the plane, at least two people were seen falling through the air from the C-17 aircraft after it had taken off. Three who clung to the outside of the aircraft are believed to have died.



According to the reports two - aged just 16 and 17 - who sold fruit and scavenged in the bins of Kabul's markets to provide for their mother, who is now left with no other children after they fell to their deaths.

The bodies of the teenagers - believed to be brothers - have been returned to their parents, the reports said. 

The identities of the people who fell from the C-17 are officially unknown, but one Twitter user posted later that the teenagers were his aunt's neighbors.

'Genuinely in tears right now. Two young boys who fell whilst clinging onto U.S. planes were my Aunts neighbors. Both boys aged 16 & 17, bodies have just been brought home to their parents,' the user wrote on Monday.

'Both boys would sell watermelons in Kabul markets and feed off the bins to survive and provide for their mother. The 2 boys were their mother's only children. She has no other family and has no idea how she will survive under Taliban regime.' 

Separate footage was captured on Monday by one of a dozen men who were seen on wheel housing of the American C-17 military transport plane as it taxied towards the runway. A number of those seen in the video look to be young men, clinging on for dear life and watching as crowds of people lined the tarmac. 

It is not known what became of the man who filmed the video or those who appeared in it, but horrifying footage taken on board a similar jet reveals how one was crushed to death in the landing gear - his legs dangling sickeningly from the side of the aircraft. 

The horrifying scenes will likely become the defining image of America and NATO's withdrawal from Afghanistan, a debacle that has seen President Biden accused of 'humiliating' his country on the world stage and western allies shamed for 'abandoning' Afghans who assisted their failed fight to install democracy in the country.

Link


----------



## kyzr (Aug 18, 2021)

Clipper said:


> How many of the 5000 terrorists that Trump let out of Afghan  prisons are a threat to U.S. citizens, you asswipe.


*Trump did not release ANY of the 5,000 terrorists*.  There was a prisoner exchange with the Taliban starting March 10th, after Trump left office.  *LIAR*








						Afghan conflict: Trump hails deal with Taliban to end 18-year war
					

The US president says 5,000 troops will leave Afghanistan by May and he will meet Taliban leaders.



					www.bbc.com
				



"Some 5,000 Taliban prisoners and 1,000 Afghan security force prisoners would be exchanged by 10 March, when talks between the Taliban and the Afghan government are due to start."

*You're confused.*  It was Xiden that released thousands of real terrorists, *ISIS and AQ prisoners* that were held in prison at the Bagram airbase:









						Biden Bungles Afghanistan | Rapture Forums
					

Afghanistan has become the playground of global Islamist terrorists once again, less than one month before the 20th anniversary of the 9/11 terrorist attacks on America’s homeland.



					www.raptureforums.com
				



"The handwriting was on the wall when the U.S. military abandoned Afghanistan’s Bagram Airfield during the dead of night earlier this summer, leaving the base’s new Afghan commander clueless as to what happened. That was done under Biden’s watch, not Trump’s. Biden reportedly disregarded the counsel he received from his military advisers not to give up Bagram Airfield.

The United States had used this airbase as a center of operations to hunt down al Qaeda terrorists and help keep the Taliban at bay. The air base includes a prison that had housed several thousand terrorist prisoners, including members of al Qaeda and ISIS.

Without warning, the Biden administration decided to give up this counter-terrorism stronghold. The Taliban saw a major opening and seized the base on August 15th. Taliban, al Qaeda, and ISIS prisoners were released, instantly adding to the jihadist terrorists’ forces. The next day Kabul fell to the Taliban."


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 18, 2021)

The Biden administration has informed Americans stuck in Afghanistan amid President Joe Biden’s botched exit from the country that the U.S. government cannot ensure they will get out of the country safely.

As if seeing Afghans fall from airplanes, people hanged in Kabul and the city’s airport turned into a stampede hasn’t been distressing enough, the federal government on Tuesday told U.S. citizens in that country that they’re essentially on their own when facing Taliban terrorists.

CBS News producer Sara Cook posted a note on Twitter that she said was sent to as many as 15,000 Americans stuck in Afghanistan telling them that they need to head to the airport in Kabul for a flight out.













						Biden Admin Sends Note to Thousands of Americans Stuck in Afghanistan: We Cannot Guarantee Your Safety
					

Where are all of those thousands of Americans who have been left in danger? Who is going to answer for this disaster?




					www.westernjournal.com
				




Buckle up kids.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 18, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> The Biden administration has informed Americans stuck in Afghanistan amid President Joe Biden’s botched exit from the country that the U.S. government cannot ensure they will get out of the country safely.
> 
> As if seeing Afghans fall from airplanes, people hanged in Kabul and the city’s airport turned into a stampede hasn’t been distressing enough, the federal government on Tuesday told U.S. citizens in that country that they’re essentially on their own when facing Taliban terrorists.
> 
> ...



Unbelievable.  And the corporate media and their lackeys will cheer this decision, while abandoned Americans are tortured to death by the Taliban.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

Flash said:


> *One of Biden’s selling points during the campaign was his strong relationships with world leaders. This couldn’t go any worse from an optics and execution perspective if the White House tried. Impressions like this are difficult-to-impossible to undo. Complete disarray. https://t.co/35JRSClwse
> 
> Joe Concha  (@JoeConchaTV) August 17, 2021*



Biden is literally AVOIDING speaking to any other world leader after this humiliating Afghanistan pull-out FAIL!


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 18, 2021)

The don't think the Americans will be harmed. The Afghans on the other hand, are going before a Sharia court.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Right. stupid. The Taliban won't let the warlords or the Haqqani mafia  interfere with the American evacuation.


of course, they are doing it all themselves


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2021)

To be fair Xiden can’t keep Americans safe in America…did we really expect him to keep folks over there safe?

Xiden and the dems are a clear and present danger to the safety of All Americans, no matter where you are


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

Women crying "The Taliban is coming for me" at gates to the airport.

Shame on Biden!






__





						Loading…
					





					videos.dailymail.co.uk
				





And we have this:


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

That traitorous idiot Gen Miley is going to give a briefing today at 3:30.

Maybe he will lecture the Taliban on diversity, CRT, transgender acceptance and gay rights?  You know, like he has been doing to American troops.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

MEDIA37 mins ago
American family trapped in Afghanistan begs Biden for help: 'We don't have safety anymore'​








						American family trapped in Afghanistan begs Biden for help: 'We don't have safety anymore'
					

Haroon, a U.S. citizen stuck in Afghanistan, described scenes of chaos in Kabul on "Fox & Friends."




					www.foxnews.com
				






*WH:*

- *"The U.S. has no plans to evacuate Americans in Afghanistan who are located outside Kabul"*










						No official US evacuation plan for Americans outside Kabul, report says
					

The U.S. has no plans to evacuate Americans in Afghanistan who are located outside Kabul, according to a report on Monday.




					www.foxnews.com
				








*Biden Team to Trapped Americans: You're on Your Own to Get to the Airport*










						Biden Team to Trapped Americans: You're on Your Own to Get to the Airport
					

Biden has left Americans hanging out in the wind with this.




					redstate.com


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

"BURNED BRIDGES" - NO MORE ALLIES INSIDE AFGHANISTAN:

_"We have no partners left in Afghanistan to safely get Americans in-country to Kabul."_


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Afghanistan deserves the government it gets.  If the people won’t fight the Taliban, they deserve to be its slaves.


The MEN fled and the leftist "men" here support this


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 18, 2021)

And probably checked the barns for goats


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


I just read the disgusting article.  This is a perfect example of where GOD told Israel to UTTERLY DESTROY these people.

WE should have gone door to door and EXECUTED anyone involved with that group. But the "Christian West" no longer has the spine to fight a BIBLICAL war against evil


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 18, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> The MEN fled and the leftist "men" here support this


Heck, some of these leftists here will call you a racist if you do do not support Muslims gang raping children.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Heck, some of these leftists here will call you a racist if you do do not support Muslims gang raping children.


I've experienced it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

It makes me sick to see all the Muslim terrorists with M-16s, advanced optics and night vision.

Thank you very much Joe Dufus.  Your Chinese buddies are pleased.


----------



## laferia52 (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*
> 
> _Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_
> 
> ...


Not to worry. dementia joe stated that he warned the taliban not to interfere with his evacuation plan. if they do he will punish them with devastating force. He told them women's rights have to be respected and that  he will be monitoring what is happening on the ground in afghanistan closely. by the way where the f--k is joe


easyt65 said:


> One of his administration officials (State Department) briefed there are still Americans there who did not get out...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 18, 2021)

Flash said:


> After seeing what just happened in Afghanistan, I just want to punch Biden voters in the face!


Really Flush, you don't give a damn about Afghanistan it just gives you a talking point to try and attack the Biden Administration.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 18, 2021)

Flash said:


> It makes me sick to see all the Muslim terrorists with M-16s, advanced optics and night vision.
> 
> Thank you very much Joe Dufus.  Your Chinese buddies are pleased.


You idiot, do you really think they just acquired all this weaponry from Biden, where in the hell is the Afghan Army we supposedly trained?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Really Flush, you don't give a damn about Afghanistan it just gives you a talking point to try and attack the Biden Administration.


Gotta be a snowflake...they are the only ones arrogant enough to try to claim they l know what others feel, think, and stand for...when they should really stick to trying to speak for themselves...because every time they  try to speak for others they completely suck at it...like now.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> You idiot, do you really think they just acquired all this weaponry from Biden, where in the hell is the Afghan Army we supposedly trained?


The US military left an ass-load of weapons systems, weapons, helicopters, ammo, etc... behind.  The CIA has come out and declared they were shocked at how quickly Biden was pulling out the military (while forgetting about all the US citizens over there). Both the CIA and news media like CNN wrote pieces on just how quickly we left and how much was left behind. In Bagram, they left so fast - turning the electricity off as they left - that the Afghan military had no idea how to turn the power back on - no Americans there the next day to ask. 

I mean, Biden was trying to get out of 'Dodge' so fast he left 20,000 - 40,000 US citizens behind.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 18, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Benghazi was also likely the result of Obama/Hilary  wanting to get these particular Terrorists leaders released.   Think the original plan was to have Ambassador Stevens kidnapped and then exchanged for these 5 terrorists.   Bergdahl was the backup plan.    This is why the UNDERLING terrorists tried so desperately to save Stevens after they  fatally attacked him and then were forced to  actually rushed him to the hospital trying to save stevens (after their higher ups found out what the underlings had done. )  Dead hostages aren't good for exchanges.


*Adam and Steve*

Stevens was a Gayist.  The reason this wasn't mentioned by our captive media is that his perversion is a ruling-class fad.  Our self-appointed leaders protect their own.   Protecting the rest of us has the lowest priority.  We need to overthrow this decadent pushover unAmerican aristocracy.

Stevens didn't want any Marines around to see him sampling boys from the Arab Street, who worked for Al Qaida to set him up.  This unreliability of perverts is why Gayists used to be banned from the State Department.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 18, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump knows where the taliban main base is.  He threatened them with wrath and hell fire.  Which is something they understand.  When negotiating with people like this, never promise them anything.  Offering an incentive is a sign of weakness.  Promise death and destruction, pain and blood if they don't cooperate.   When they behave,  quietly give them a reward and say nothing.  That they understand.  If there is anything Trump does best is negotiate.   On several levels.


*Drunken Sailor*

To quote what the Bay of Pigs traitor JFK should have said, "Never negotiate out of fear; always force your enemies to negotiate out of fear."


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 18, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> No money in it for any of the DNC's cronies or Hunter Biden. The pundits can hide behind the 'incompetence' excuse, but I will go with the sociopaths simply don't give a shit explanation, since it fits much better; just look at the loony left wing apologists here for a clear example.


China will be making  billions $$$$ off mineral rights that they already have with the Taliban...........Pretty sure puppet Biden will get his cut.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 18, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> The don't think the Americans will be harmed. The Afghans on the other hand, are going before a Sharia court.


That filthy slimeball Steven Miller has been stonewalling attempts by Afghanis in getting VISA to get out of there for years. Many of them are individuals who risked their own lives & saved the lives of many of our service men & women.

But who's surprised considering Miller is a fucking Nazi, a racist no good lowlife shitbag who Trump put up with for 4 years. Laura Ingrate featured that fucking lowlife on her show last night because Laura Antionette is no better then he is for giving air time to a war criminal like Miller. If that bastard was a born Afghani he'd be a charter member of the Taliban himself.


----------



## surada (Aug 18, 2021)

petro said:


> Two nukes after 9-11 two decades ago and we wouldn't hear the term...Taliban.
> 
> Guess we have to wait until they take down another building before we maybe have the will to wipe them from the face of the Earth.



You want to nuke a whole country because of Osama Bin Laden?  You're as barbaric as he was.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 18, 2021)

Clipper said:


> That filthy slimeball Steven Miller has been stonewalling attempts by Afghanis in getting VISA to get out of there for years. Many of them are individuals who risked their own lives & saved the lives of many of our service men & women.
> 
> But who's surprised considering Miller is a fucking Nazi, a racist no good lowlife shitbag who Trump put up with for 4 years. Laura Ingrate featured that fucking lowlife on her show last night because Laura Antionette is no better then he is for giving air time to a war criminal like Miller. If that bastard was a born Afghani he'd be a charter member of the Taliban himself.


I don't know about all that man. All I can say is be careful about the company you keep. Especially in a place like Afghan, and given our record of leavin mfers hangin.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*
> 
> _Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_
> 
> ...


They're unvaccinated and unmasked white males escaping government overreach here in Delta pandemic land. Which was created by unvaccinated assholes here.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 18, 2021)

laferia52 said:


> Not to worry. dementia joe stated that he warned the taliban not to interfere with his evacuation plan. if they do he will punish them with devastating force. He told them women's rights have to be respected and that  he will be monitoring what is happening on the ground in afghanistan closely. by the way where the f--k is joe


We will have economic and financial weapons to bear. 

Funny that you have more "respect" for the women of Afgan than you do for them here.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

otto105 said:


> They're unvaccinated and unmasked white males escaping government overreach here in Delta pandemic land. Which was created by unvaccinated assholes here.


You DO realize that unvaccinated people can not / did not mutate COVID-19, create the Delta variant, then unleash it on the world, right?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You DO realize that unvaccinated people can not / did not mutate COVID-19, create the Delta variant, then unleash it on the world, right?


The Delta variant mutated and thrived among the unvaccinated.


----------



## Ringo (Aug 18, 2021)

The New York Times writes that the crew members of an American transport ship that took off from Kabul, in the landing gear compartment of which human remains were found, needed psychotherapists and priests.
But Joe Biden, Kamalla Harris and Tony Blinken did not need them.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

otto105 said:


> The Delta variant mutated and thrived among the unvaccinated.


So you are saying the Delta variant was created / started HERE in the US and spread to the world?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> So you are saying the Delta variant was created / started HERE in the US and spread to the world?


It was first detected in India.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

otto105 said:


> It was first detected in India.


I thought you said the unvaccinated here caused the Delta-variant?  India was devastated by COVID - their government was administering shots of saline solution inmany cases instead of giving actual vaccines.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> I thought you said the unvaccinated here caused the Delta-variant?  India was devastated by COVID - their government was administering shots of saline solution inmany cases instead of giving actual vaccines.


I posted that it was thriving here in unvaccinated areas.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

otto105 said:


> I posted that it was thriving here in unvaccinated areas.


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## petro (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> You want to nuke a whole country because of Osama Bin Laden?  You're as barbaric as he was.


Never said I wasn't.
No one would have noticed since the entire country is rubble already.


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Because he is an incompetent fool who only cares about cash filled envelops in his coat pocket.
> 
> He has no ability to be president.


No. Donald isn’t in office anymore.

grow up nutter. And stop lying


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Who cares what that Kanadian Cuck thinks on anything?


Who cares what treasonous trumpkins think about anything.? Oh right. The cultists don’t think


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 18, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Afghanistan deserves the government it gets.  If the people won’t fight the Taliban, they deserve to be its slaves.



hmmmmm.........

Reminds me of Americans and the government they are becoming slaves to......(they refuse to fight also)


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2021)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> hmmmmm.........
> 
> Reminds me of Americans and the government they are becoming slaves to......(they refuse to fight also)


Yes, we are. Not everyone thinks it's time for bullets. That may come when the Democrats render elections useless


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 18, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I've experienced it.


I have been banned at least 3 different times over it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> The US military left an ass-load of weapons systems, weapons, helicopters, ammo, etc... behind.  The CIA has come out and declared they were shocked at how quickly Biden was pulling out the military (while forgetting about all the US citizens over there). Both the CIA and news media like CNN wrote pieces on just how quickly we left and how much was left behind. In Bagram, they left so fast - turning the electricity off as they left - that the Afghan military had no idea how to turn the power back on - no Americans there the next day to ask.
> 
> I mean, Biden was trying to get out of 'Dodge' so fast he left 20,000 - 40,000 US citizens behind.


Did any of the citizens know we were leaving?

Weren't the weapons given to the Afghan Army, where are they?


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Did any of the citizens know we were leaving?
> 
> Weren't the weapons given to the Afghan Army, where are they?



You should just stick to posting racist shit, you suck at politics.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 18, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> You should just stick to posting racist shit, you suck at politics.


What has your simple minded ass added to the conversation?


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> *White House: ‘Significant Number of Americans’ Remain in Afghanistan, Chaos Erupts at Airport*
> 
> _Official confirms US trying to determine the number of Americans still in the country_
> 
> ...


Trump plan is being carried out. Trump himself told the Taliban they could release 5,000 prisoners from terrorist jails. And said all Americans would leave. And did not include the government of Afghanistan in the talks. But don't worry about the facts... Try a real news media please. The whole world thinks you are nuts.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 18, 2021)

Ringo said:


> The New York Times writes that the crew members of an American transport ship that took off from Kabul, in the landing gear compartment of which human remains were found, needed psychotherapists and priests.
> But Joe Biden, Kamalla Harris and Tony Blinken did not need them.


Maybe not but Trump does. He just gets thru his day blasted on Aderall.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 18, 2021)

*So, now I ask Biden's critics, what did Biden do wrong? What would you have had Biden do differently?*

Those questions appeared on multiple threads over the past few days, and many are directed at Biden's critics. No one has answered.

*However, what is interesting is that Biden's critics are unable to explain what mistakes Biden made.*

They simply say he screwed up. They don't say how. Some have choice words for Biden, but insulting characterizations are not an explanation of mistakes made.

Typical is the the criticism leveled at Biden by Sen. Robert Menendez, chair of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee. “In implementing this flawed plan, I am disappointed that the Biden administration clearly did not accurately assess the implications of a rapid U.S. withdrawal."

In other words, Biden was unable to predict the future and what the enemy accomplished in a short amount of time.

Consider this, there is little doubt that there were intelligence reports concerning the lack of fight within the Afghan army. However, there has been no information on the evaluation of the Director of National Intelligence. There is no indication the DNI told President Biden with "High Confidence" that the Afghan army would fold at the first sign of trouble. 

Then there is this. Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Mark Milley insisted at a Wednesday press conference that U.S. intelligence did not predict the collapse of the Afghan government in less than two weeks. *“There was nothing that I or anyone else saw that indicated a collapse of this army in this government in 11 days,”* he said, adding they were told the country could fall to the Taliban in weeks or even years.

A commander, in this case, the President of the United States, can only make decisions on the basis of the information available to him. He cannot predict the future. He cannot know the successes of the enemy at some point in time, and he doesn't base his decisions on the reading of tea leaves. 

*The situation in Afghanistan today is a consequence of the successes of the enemy, not American failure.*

_The enemy does not always do what you want him to do._

In this case the enemy did not wait "weeks or even years" to accomplish what he set out to do.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> The US military left an ass-load of weapons systems, weapons, helicopters, ammo, etc... behind.  The CIA has come out and declared they were shocked at how quickly Biden was pulling out the military (while forgetting about all the US citizens over there). Both the CIA and news media like CNN wrote pieces on just how quickly we left and how much was left behind. In Bagram, they left so fast - turning the electricity off as they left - that the Afghan military had no idea how to turn the power back on - no Americans there the next day to ask.
> 
> I mean, Biden was trying to get out of 'Dodge' so fast he left 20,000 - 40,000 US citizens behind.


Yea, none of this would have happened if Trump was in because he yelled at a Taiban leader. That's what you gullible assclowns believe because fucktwit Trump said it on Fox news to Trump's  head asseater Sean Goebbels.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 18, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> No money in it for any of the DNC's cronies or Hunter Biden. The pundits can hide behind the 'incompetence' excuse, but I will go with the sociopaths simply don't give a shit explanation, since it fits much better; just look at the loony left wing apologists here for a clear example.


If course they don’t care. Afghanistan citizens are peasants and beneath them. They have the same contempt for them that they do for middle class and poor Americans.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2021)

Joe Dufus is a fucking moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You have already repeated this lie 3 times - you can stop now. Your credibility is shot. .
> 
> _"The Afghan, who is a former State Department contractor, told Fox News that *Taliban fighters have established checkpoints throughout the city and around the airport* -- and *are beating those on their way to the airport*."_
> 
> ...



The Hezbollah terrorist had no credibility to start with.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 18, 2021)

jillian said:


> No. Donald isn’t in office anymore.



Right, now we have that crooked fuck Biden, more incompetent than Carter.

You voted for this pile of shit, didn't you? Dozens of times/



jillian said:


> grow up nutter. And stop lying



I don't lie, you insipid Nazi scum.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Yea, none of this would have happened if Trump was in because he yelled at a Taiban leader. That's what you gullible assclowns believe because fucktwit Trump said it on Fox news to Trump's  head asseater Sean Goebbels.


B...b...but Trump.  

Biden ignored his military advisers...he ignored his CIA...he  dismantled a program designed to protect Americans in situations like this...he withdrew the military 1st and left 40,000 US citizens at the mercy of the Taliban.

If you think what Biden did is Trump's fault, you are a bigger idiot than Biden.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 18, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> If course they don’t care. Afghanistan citizens are peasants and beneath them. They have the same contempt for them that they do for middle class and poor Americans.


And what was your boy's plan on leaving? I hear a lot of Trump ass kissers on Fox & elsewhere including the head of your cult ranting & raving but I haven't heard one detail on how Trump & the boys were going to handle it. Oh wait, Trump claimed he yelled at that Taliban leader once which I'm sure carried a lot of weight with those terrorist killers. 

Maybe Trump would have just whipped out his sharpie & turned Taliban fighters into statues wearing MAGA hats.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> B...b...but Trump.
> 
> Biden ignored his military advisers...he ignored his CIA...he  dismantled a program designed to protect Americans in situations like this...he withdrew the military 1st and left 40,000 US citizens at the mercy of the Taliban.
> 
> If you think what Biden did is Trump's fault, you are a bigger idiot than Biden.


Yea, we know. Biden didn't give that Taliban leader a good yelling at like your boy did which always works in times like these.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2021)

Clipper said:


> And what was your boy's plan on leaving? I hear a lot of Trump ass kissers on Fox & elsewhere including the head of your cult ranting & raving but I haven't heard one detail on how Trump & the boys were going to handle it. Oh wait, Trump claimed he yelled at that Taliban leader once which I'm sure carried a lot of weight with those terrorist killers.
> 
> Maybe Trump would have just whipped out his sharpie & turned Taliban fighters into statues wearing MAGA hats.


you ask an important question.   WHAT SHOULD have been done.    I don't know either----but what was done was tragic.    I am NAUSEATED still at the sight of people running after the USA planes 
to escape the tragedy of Afghanistan and DO BELIEVE that Trump would have acted PROACTIVELY


----------



## Clipper (Aug 18, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> you ask an important question.   WHAT SHOULD have been done.    I don't know either----but what was done was tragic.    I am NAUSEATED still at the sight of people running after the USA planes
> to escape the tragedy of Afghanistan and DO BELIEVE that Trump would have acted PROACTIVELY


Trump wouldn't have done shit except rant & rave as he rode around on a golf cart.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Yea, we know. Biden didn't give that Taliban leader a good yelling at like your boy did which always works in times like these.


Your continued attempt to downplay the severity of how badly Biden fucked up is pathetic.  Tge man literally abandoned 40,000 Americans in Afghanistan, leaving their fate on the HOPE our terrorist enemies would show mercy on them.

He dismantled a program designed to help Anericans in situations like these...

He ignored the warnings of his military advisors and CIA...

He pulled the military out 1st, leaving the Americans left behind unprotected...

He told Americans left behind that the Biden administration could / would not help them get from wherever they are in Afghanistan to the Kabul airport - 'You are on your own...we can not ensure your safety.'

Meanwhile a retired Army Ranger went into Afghanistan on his own and got a family if Americans out of the country...again, as Biden told the 40,000 Anericans left there he can't get them out.

Knowing he was pulling everyone out of Afghanistan & - according to Joe - he knew things would turn to shit like they have, he still went ahead with dismantling Trump's program to help Americans in this situation...proving he expected things to go wrong but doesn't give a damn about the Americans he 1st abandoned / left behind.

There aren't a lot of things that Biden did NIT do wrong.

As Joe would say, 'Come on, Man' - Joe Biden, a Democrat president, lost the support of CNN over this fu@k-up...& that is damn-near impossible to do for a Democrat.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 18, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Your continued attempt to downplay the severity of how badly Biden fucked up is pathetic.  Tge man literally abandoned 40,000 Americans in Afghanistan, leaving their fate on the HOPE our terrorist enemies would show mercy on them.
> 
> He dismantled a program designed to help Anericans in situations like these...
> 
> ...


There has NOT been one U.S. citizen left behind. That's whay you right wing hypocrits are hoping for because you don't give a shit one way or another. You're just looking for a reason to attack Biden & give your buddy Trump a good ass kissing. You all have your fingers crossed, who do you think your bullshitting?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2021)

Clipper said:


> There has NOT been one U.S. citizen left behind. That's whay you right wing hypocrits are hoping for because you don't give a shit one way or another. You're just looking for a reason to attack Biden & give your buddy Trump a good ass kissing. You all have your fingers crossed, who do you think your bullshitting?


You are right - there hasn't been 1...there have been thousands!

The Biden administration literally told thousands of stranded Americans
- We have no plan to evac Americans outside the city
- It is up to you, wherever you are in Afghanistan, to get to this city's airport, we will not help you, YOU ARE ON YOUR OWN!

I guess word/ English / reading comprehension just isn't your thing...or reality...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Trump wouldn't have done shit except rant & rave as he rode around on a golf cart.


nope----at the very least he would have fostered a RESCUE plan


----------



## Clipper (Aug 19, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You are right - there hasn't been 1...there have been thousands!
> 
> The Biden administration literally told thousands of stranded Americans
> - We have no plan to evac Americans outside the city
> ...


You right wing tools are just hoping & praying that people are left behind.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 19, 2021)

Clipper said:


> You right wing tools are just hoping & praying that people are left behind.


'HOPING THEY ARE' left behind?    They WERE ALREADY 'left behind'!






Hey, Clipper....grab your shoulders and pull until you hear a loud 'POP'....once you pull your head out of your ass, take a look at the reported FACTS.

CNN reported there are 10,000 - 15,000 Americans at and around the Kabul airport that were left behind and who are waiting for Biden to bring them back to the US. It is reported that there are up to a total of 40,000 Americans all over Afghanistan who were left behind.

To THESE Americans, Biden and his administration has declared:

_"We have no plan to get those outside of Kabul out.' 
'YOU have to make it to Kabul, no matter how far it is.' 
'We can not guarantee your safety.' 'You are on your own'. _

Once you read these / figure this out, if you are offended, if they upset you, you can shove your head up your ass again and hide from the facts / reality...again.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 19, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Leftist women should be volunteering for this duty.


You're a misogynist.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 19, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Rather you agree or disagree with leaving Afghanistan no matter if it was done under a Republican or Democrat President everyone knew what the result inside Afghanistan would be. Anyone who claims they didn’t is either a fool, liar or both.


Everyone should have known the outcome, given the Russian experience as well as the anti west which is beaten into the extremist Muslim sects generation to generation.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 19, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> We have a large group of right leaning retards here in this country to worry about.  The US needs to mind its business. You guys were all onboard when Drumpf wanted to pull out but now youre whining?


Anyone ever notice how Asslips cant stop whining about slavery that happened to black people before any of us were born, yet he never mentions or cares about CURRENT slaves in the Middle East and Africa? I guess since their masters arent white, he doesnt care.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, now we have that crooked fuck Biden, more incompetent than Carter.
> 
> You voted for this pile of shit, didn't you? Dozens of times/
> 
> ...


I would vote for President Biden again.

Maybe you like endless occupations.


----------



## liarintheWH (Aug 19, 2021)

Asclepias, you or any lefty talking about anyone minding their own business is absolutely hilarious.

Shut the fuck up and take your own advice.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2021)

That is why that young pretty Afgan girl was at the gate to the airport a couple of days ago crying "they are coming for me!".


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> I would vote for President Biden again.
> 
> Maybe you like endless occupations.


maybe you lack discernment


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Now that President Biden has brought our troops home, you attack him.


Leaving afghan now would be a mistake either by trump or biden

but old joe has gone about it in a particularly dumb way


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> maybe you lack discernment


No, I lack the ignorance needed to vote for the QOP.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> No, I lack the ignorance needed to vote for the QOP.


   I have been a registered democrat for more than 50 years-----there have been 
   a few times in my life that the democrat ticket included a jerk and the republican 
   was far better by comparison.     Earlier I would abstain-----but more lately I just 
   voted   GOP        Going back a bit-----when Kerry was on the ticket----I abstained---
   because I, correctly,  judged him a  JERK  -----there there came  HELLCAT


----------



## yidnar (Aug 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Dumb Donald was the first to end the decades old investment in Afghanistan, you praised him.  Now that President Biden has brought our troops home, you attack him.  Of course you're not very bright but why prove yourself to be a hypocrite too?


the idiot Fly Snatcher cant understand that Biden is overseeing the current operation .... none of this happened when Trump was withdrawing .


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're a misogynist.



And you're a Leftist woman.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Everyone should have known the outcome, given the Russian experience as well as the anti west which is beaten into the extremist Muslim sects generation to generation.



So you're saying Joe Biden knew people would be falling to their deaths from airplanes and girls would be getting tortured and murdered in the streets of Kabul, and he did this ANYWAY???

That's seriously fucked up.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> I would vote for President Biden again.
> 
> Maybe you like endless occupations.


Thank you for self-identifying as a TDS-suffering snowflake, but I get where you are coming from....

Sure, Joe...
- Surrendered our sovereignty

- Surrendered our national security

- Surrendered our border security

- Is hosting the largest drug/human/child trafficking event in history

- Is facilitating the largest Super-Spreader event ever

- Has created a humanitarian crisis

- Is trafficking children all over the country for the Cartels

- Is illegally 'dumping' illegals in states w/out telling local/state officials they're coming

- Cut the pipeline, laying off a lot of Americans while supporting Putin's pipeline

- Put fossil fuel workers on notice, that they will all be out of work

- Put thousands of U.S. workers out of a job in his 1st hours of becoming president

- Took millions of CCP & Russian dollars during his campaign

- Drove the economy into Inflation

- Signed an executive order on Jan. 20 banning ‘gender identity discrimination’ against transgender individuals, effectively ending ending 'Women's' sports

-  Helped Inflame racial tensions between the white and black community in America

- Forced Americans to fund the killing of unborn children in other countries by rescinding the Trump-era Mexico City policy, which prevented federal funds from going to foreign abortion programs.

- Reversed all of President Trump's Immigration agreements, policies, programs, and procedures which the Presi=dents of Mexico and Guatemala declared were working

- Effectively recreated 'Saigon 2.0' by executing the most f*ed-up attempted Afghanistan exit that has left approx 40,000 Americans stranded in Afghanistan with the Biden administration telling them, "We can not ensure your safety, YOU must get to Kabul to be rescued - wer're not helping you get there, we have no plan to help rescue Americans outside of the local Kabul area...and you are on your own."


....but at least we don;t have any more MEAN TWEETS.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> I have been a registered democrat for more than 50 years-----there have been
> a few times in my life that the democrat ticket included a jerk and the republican
> was far better by comparison.     Earlier I would abstain-----but more lately I just
> voted   GOP        Going back a bit-----when Kerry was on the ticket----I abstained---
> because I, correctly,  judged him a  JERK  -----there there came  HELLCAT


Good for you to admit that your mental state has decreased with age.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Good for you to admit that your mental state has decreased with age.


    In fact,  my mental state has not declined


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Thank you for self-identifying as a TDS-suffering snowflake, but I get where you are coming from....
> 
> Sure, Joe...
> - Surrendered our sovereignty
> ...


- Surrendered our sovereignty  -  What? Where?

- Surrendered our national security  -  To whom? 

- Surrendered our border security  -  Have our borders changed? Where?

- Is hosting the largest drug/human/child trafficking event in history  -  Pure wingnut fantasy.

- Is facilitating the largest Super-Spreader event ever  -  Nobody from the Administration has attended a former president whine rallies, nor do they intend too.

- Has created a humanitarian crisis  -  Climate Change and violence are doing that.

- Is trafficking children all over the country for the Cartels  -  Did steve watkins tell you that? I believe rep gaetz from Florida is doing that.

- Is illegally 'dumping' illegals in states w/out telling local/state officials they're coming  -  The Federal Government has the authority over immigration or asylum claims, not the states.

- Cut the pipeline, laying off a lot of Americans while supporting Putin's pipeline  -  There's 10 million jobs open in American right now.

- Put fossil fuel workers on notice, that they will all be out of work  -  Climate Change has put our planet on notice

- Put thousands of U.S. workers out of a job in his 1st hours of becoming president  -  There's 10 million jobs open in America right now

- Took millions of CCP & Russian dollars during his campaign  -  Foreign money is illegal in our campaigns. Asking for foreign favors also will get you Impeached

- Drove the economy into Inflation  -  Emerging (sorta thanks rednecks) from a Global pandemic and supply chain issues have created inflation.

- Signed an executive order on Jan. 20 banning ‘gender identity discrimination’ against transgender individuals, effectively ending ending 'Women's' sports  -  Women's sports have ended? When?

- Helped Inflame racial tensions between the white and black community in America  -  Redneck QOP conservatives have done this. You're living proof of it.

- Forced Americans to fund the killing of unborn children in other countries by rescinding the Trump-era Mexico City policy, which prevented federal funds from going to foreign abortion programs.  -  We fully fund information and availability to family planning programs. You want to control women like the Taliban.

- Reversed all of President Trump's Immigration agreements, policies, programs, and procedures which the Presi=dents of Mexico and Guatemala declared were working  -  President Biden ended the morally bankrupt policies of racists

- Effectively recreated 'Saigon 2.0' by executing the most f*ed-up attempted Afghanistan exit that has left approx 40,000 Americans stranded in Afghanistan with the Biden administration telling them, "We can not ensure your safety, YOU must get to Kabul to be rescued - wer're not helping you get there, we have no plan to help rescue Americans outside of the local Kabul area...and you are on your own."   -  President Biden ended a 20 year occupation, followed the Peace Agreement that the former president negotiated with terrorists. He followed thru when the former president kicked the bucket down the street.


....but at least we don;t have any more MEAN TWEETS.  -  Or moving to an wingnut authoritarian state


*Enjoy*


----------



## drew1 (Aug 19, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Your continued attempt to downplay the severity of how badly Biden fucked up is pathetic.  Tge man literally abandoned 40,000 Americans in Afghanistan, leaving their fate on the HOPE our terrorist enemies would show mercy on them.
> 
> He dismantled a program designed to help Anericans in situations like these...
> 
> ...



easyt65, you hit the paper, but it is time to zero in on the Bullseye.

Biden did not mess up by following Trump's plan.  The Taliban had already done away with the bargain by not negotiating with the Afghan government.  Biden is following his plan and it has nothing to do with life, liberty and pursuit of happiness.   I did not see this when Jim Clyburn said the first Covid Relief was a chance to restructure and supported Biden for the Democrat nomination.  I just thought it was for corruption.  I did not recognize what was going on until a retired AP US history teacher remarked, I'm worried about our country, what is going on?"  

This is the playbook for Biden and those that support him:


			https://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/download/pdf/Manifesto.pdf


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

drew1 said:


> easyt65, you hit the paper, but it is time to zero in on the Bullseye.
> 
> Biden did not mess up by following Trump's plan.  The Taliban had already done away with the bargain by not negotiating with the Afghan government.  Biden is following his plan and it has nothing to do with life, liberty and pursuit of happiness.   I did not see this when Jim Clyburn said the first Covid Relief was a chance to restructure and supported Biden for the Democrat nomination.  I just thought it was for corruption.  I did not recognize what was going on until a retired AP US history teacher remarked, I'm worried about our country, what is going on?"
> 
> ...


More Marx blah blah blah blah from an olde white guy pining for the Fjords.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 19, 2021)

We have a whole southern border of possible sex slaves.  We can send them some.


----------



## drew1 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> More Marx blah blah blah blah from an olde white guy pining for the Fjords.



Is this all you have to add to the discussion?  If you are ignorant of what Marx and Engels writings contain, you can read them on the link I gave.  Then we can discuss the correlation on what is contained there to the Biden regime's polices.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> - Surrendered our sovereignty  -  What? Where?


- Biden's own Immigration Czar stated in an interview that the US no longer controlled the southern border, that they could not keep up with the Cartels.



otto105 said:


> - Surrendered our national security  -  To whom?


- Again, Biden's own Immigration Czar, US BP, Local & State police have all declared the US does not have control of the border, that Cartels freely cross, run drugs, engage in human/child trafficking, illegals trespass, damage property, steal weapons and more from Americans along the border, etc... It is being reported that individuals on the FBI's Terrorist list have been caught and probably some on the list who have crossed have not been caught. Illegals from 27 different nations have been caught crossing...



otto105 said:


> - Surrendered our border security  -  Have our borders changed? Where?


Reading comprehension is not your specialty, I see. No one is talking about Borders being MOVED/Changed, snowflake. Read the answer above - it applies to this one, too. 



otto105 said:


> - Is hosting the largest drug/human/child trafficking event in history  -  Pure wingnut fantasy.


More pathetic snowflake denial... The US BP and other agencies have reported that record numbers of human smuggling, child trafficking and drug running has been and is still occurring....and we do not still control the borders due to Biden administration policies, cuts, etc...




otto105 said:


> - Is facilitating the largest Super-Spreader event ever  -  Nobody from the Administration has attended a former president whine rally nor do they intend too.


The US BP is reporting 40-50% of all illegal unescorted children coming across the border are covid-positive. They are then packed into Biden Kiddie Cages where up to 70-80 kids are housed in cages meant to hold 10 -12, where the virus is spread to ohter kids and the US BP who have to care for them.  As quickly as possible the kids are shipped / trafficked al lover the country, as you damn-well know unless you refuse to keep up with the news. Adults / families caught, showing symptoms, are quickly shipped all over the US without ;local/state officials being notified they are coming. States are reporting that when they show up they are tested - if tested positive the local/state officials do not have the authority to hold/quarantine them, so they head out into the US populace to spread the virus. 



otto105 said:


> - Has created a humanitarian crisis  -  Climate Change and violence are doing that.


FAILED ATTEMPT TO DIVERT/DISTRACT...DEMOCRATS were the 1st people to visit and leak photos of the horrific conditions the kids were being forced to live in - kids packed into cages designed to hold a 4th or 5th the number in them, having to take shifts sleeping on the flor because there is not enough room / beds for them all, kids packed onto busses and held up to 3 days on them before it is decided where they will be taken and dumped all over the country, not enough foot, no drinkable/useable water...it was these DEMOCRATS who 1st described the conditions and what was going on a 'Humanitarian Crisis.  




otto105 said:


> - Is trafficking children all over the country for the Cartels  -  Did steve watkins tell you that? I believe rep gaetz from Florida is doing that.


Again, NO ANSWER to the criminal human / child trafficking this administration is engaging in. Reports / photos of kids being kept on busses for up to 3 days before deciding where to take / dump them have been made public. Again you are trying to deny the undeniable to protect this failed, dementia-ravaged pedo-President. 



otto105 said:


> - Is illegally 'dumping' illegals in states w/out telling local/state officials they're coming  -  The Federal Government has the authority over immigration or asylum claims, not the states.


It is illegal to 'DUMP' persons / illegals in communities / states without notifying the local / state government/officials that they are coming in advance. Biden is putting illegals in busses, trains, planes, and trafficking them all over the country then dumping them without letting officials know they are coming. 


otto105 said:


> - Cut the pipeline, laying off a lot of Americans while supporting Putin's pipeline  -  There's 10 million jobs open in American right now.


Yeah, where are those higher-paying Green Energy Jobs Biden promised them when he put them out of work...? 



otto105 said:


> - Put fossil fuel workers on notice, that they will all be out of work  -  Climate Change has put our planet on notice


Bullshit - Biden declared he was going to target and eliminate fossil fuel jobs and ended oil production in the US...only to turn around and beg Saudi to pump more oil to produce cheaper gas because we no longer are energy self-sufficient due to his actions. 



otto105 said:


> - Put thousands of U.S. workers out of a job in his 1st hours of becoming president  -  There's 10 million jobs open in America right now


Thank you for again confirming that Biden put thousands of workers out of work within hours of becoming President



otto105 said:


> - Took millions of CCP & Russian dollars during his campaign  -  Foreign money is illegal in our campaigns. Asking for foreign favors also will get you Impeached


Thank you again for not denying that Joe Biden was proven to have taken MILLIONS from the CCP and Russia during his campaign, as, again, it was proven without a doubt. 



otto105 said:


> - Drove the economy into Inflation  -  Emerging (sorta takes rednecks) from a Global pandemic and supply chain issues have created inflation.


Economic experts who have commented on this and the reason why say you're full of shit. 



otto105 said:


> - Signed an executive order on Jan. 20 banning ‘gender identity discrimination’ against transgender individuals, effectively ending ending 'Women's' sports  -  Women's sports have ended? When?


_The lefts LGBQRSTUVWXYZ transgender bullshit and the inability to tell the difference between a male and a female, has devastated women's sports. If you would have bothered to read the article you would have understood this, but your response clearly shows you did not do so. You were looking for the 'cute' 3-second sound-byte answer, not the intelligent one. _




otto105 said:


> - Helped Inflame racial tensions between the white and black community in America  -  Redneck QOP conservatives have done this. You're living proof of it.


Again, you clearly prove you did not read the article and clearly either are ignoring what Biden has done or are ignorant to it.  Why don't you actually READ the article, educate yourself, and get back to me when you are ready to discuss this issue intellectually?!



otto105 said:


> - Forced Americans to fund the killing of unborn children in other countries by rescinding the Trump-era Mexico City policy, which prevented federal funds from going to foreign abortion programs.  -  We fully fund information and availability to family planning programs. You want to control women like the Taliban.


You truly are ignorant to what is going on, what is in the bill, and what the money is used for.  I don't want to control anyone - I just don't want my tax dollars going overseas to fund international / world-wide abortion.  And brain-dead morons defend abortion by declaring 'My body, my choice' yet insist the same does not apply when someone does not want to get the COVID vaccine and do not see your own hypocrisy because you're too stupid.



otto105 said:


> - Reversed all of President Trump's Immigration agreements, policies, programs, and procedures which the Presidents of Mexico and Guatemala declared were working  -  President Biden ended the morally bankrupt policies of racists


'Racist' - ah, the old 'fall-back' claim of Democrats and snowflakes who have been bested in intellectual discussions and want to silence the other person who is kicking their ass.  You speak of 'Racists' while defending Joe Biden? The guy who called blacks predators, who declared they are not as diverse as other races, who declared 'if you don't for me you ain't black', the guy his own VP called a racist during a debate, the guy whose best bud use to be an ex-Grand Wizard of the KKK... I could go on but I have made my point. Democrats, and snowflakes, love accusing others of being who THEY are and of doing what THEY have done and are still  doing. Thanks for the demonstration that the practice is alive and well. 
- And thank you for completely avoiding the fact that other world leaders involved in what is going on have publicly declared that the agreements made with Trump were working and that the humanitarian crisis / border invasion is on-going because Biden terminated all of those agreements to create this disaster. 



otto105 said:


> - Effectively recreated 'Saigon 2.0' by executing the most f*ed-up attempted Afghanistan exit that has left approx 40,000 Americans stranded in Afghanistan with the Biden administration telling them, "We can not ensure your safety, YOU must get to Kabul to be rescued - wer're not helping you get there, we have no plan to help rescue Americans outside of the local Kabul area...and you are on your own."   -  President Biden ended a 20 year occupation, followed the Peace Agreement that the former president negotiated with terrorists. He followed thru when the former president kicked the bucket down the street.


In the last few days we have seen Biden's own Military advisors and CIA publicly declare that they warned Biden of a rapidly spreading control being seized by the Taliban and that Biden ignored them - meaning when Biden declared to the public all those things he promised would not happen - that did happen - he was either lying to the American people or in denial. 

President Biden dismantled a program designed to help Americans in such a situation as the one Biden created - Americans trapped in another nation, unable to get out. Biden's rush to reverse everything Trump did completely bit him in the ass. 

Biden and his failed Generals surrendered 11 US bases, pulled their troops out literally over-night, and abandoned as many as 40,000 Americans to the 'mercy' of the Taliban with no one there to protect them.  They also left billions of dollars in specially modified armored humvees, attack vehicles, tanks, helicopters, weapons, and planes.  Thank you for pointing out that IF the Taliban do not kill any US citizens or hold any hostage it will be because of_ "the Peace Agreement that the former President negotiated with the terrorists"_ - I could not have said it better - thanks.  



otto105 said:


> ....but at least we don;t have any more MEAN TWEETS.  -  Or moving to an wingnut authoritarian state


 ...says the Biden nut-hugging ass-clown who defends the marxist Democrats who have fully supported, financed, defended, and pushed foreign/democrat-funded / supported domestic Marxist terrorists and their ideology, who have facilitated their looting, damaging, destroying, assaulting, murdering, causing BILLIONS of dollars in damages in Democrat-run communities all over the US - releasing murderers and terrorists out of jail, bailing out of jail terrorists who attempted to burn alive local and federal officers...and the VP asking these domestic terrorists to continue their violence even after the election was over, which they have done...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> More Marx blah blah blah blah from an olde white guy pining for the Fjords.


You are one to even speak about 'Marxist' anything - you dupes, by the thousands, were conned into supporting BLM, a 'self-enriching project' - according to the self-identified Marxist, who bought 4 mansions and millions of dollars in real estate with the money you sheep forked over to her. After making her fortune 4 times over on you idiots and after setting the country on fire she announced publicly that she had had enough of the 'BLM' shtick and was bailing to make more money elsewhere. 

 Bwuhahahahaha   Morons...suckers


----------



## wamose (Aug 19, 2021)

This isn't just Biden. It's his entire party and especially the unqualified bureaucrats he appointed. We need Trump back.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 19, 2021)

Sandy Shanks said:


> *So, now I ask Biden's critics, what did Biden do wrong? What would you have had Biden do differently?*
> 
> Those questions appeared on multiple threads over the past few days, and many are directed at Biden's critics. No one has answered.
> 
> ...


*Mountain Monkeys Don't Make Good Pets*

This is related to Benghazi by the fact that multicultie Democrats have an unrealistic trust in the anti-terrorist forces, who, to anyone who has real-world experience, are lowlife unreliable cowards and incompetents.  Anti-racism is treason.  Spoiled and sheltered Liberal dreamsuckers don't belong in America and that's why they can't help betraying us.

Gen. Milley is also part of the ignorant elitist clique that has taken leadership throughout America's decline.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...



I heard a woman commenting on this......the women and girls who were born in Afghanistan after 9/11 do not know what it is like to live under the Taliban.....this truly is a nightmare for them.....they are 20 years old, having lived in a country that had allowed them to work, and other freedoms, now, it is the middle ages and slave markets are going to come back......


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


Taliban going door to door to capture sex slaves​Just like dem covid fested messicans.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 19, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Rather you agree or disagree with leaving Afghanistan no matter if it was done under a Republican or Democrat President everyone knew what the result inside Afghanistan would be. Anyone who claims they didn’t is either a fool, liar or both.


It was always gonna be a shitshow. The Republicans should be thanking Biden for taking the political heat to get it done so they didn’t have to.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> - Biden's own Immigration Czar stated in an interview that the US no longer controlled the southern border, that they could not keep up with the Cartels.
> 
> 
> - Again, Biden's own Immigration Czar, US BP, Local & State police have all declared the US does not have control of the border, that Cartels freely cross, run drugs, engage in human/child trafficking, illegals trespass, damage property, steal weapons and more from Americans along the border, etc... It is being reported that individuals on the FBI's Terrorist list have been caught and probably some on the list who have crossed have not been caught. Illegals from 27 different nations have been caught crossing...
> ...





> otto105 said:
> - Surrendered our sovereignty - What? Where?


- Biden's own Immigration Czar stated in an interview that the US no longer controlled the southern border, that they could not keep up with the Cartels.

And for context you offer what? Were they discussing drugs, guns or something else?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You are one to even speak about 'Marxist' anything - you dupes, by the thousands, were conned into supporting BLM, a 'self-enriching project' - according to the self-identified Marxist, who bought 4 mansions and millions of dollars in real estate with the money you sheep forked over to her. After making her fortune 4 times over on you idiots and after setting the country on fire she announced publicly that she had had enough of the 'BLM' shtick and was bailing to make more money elsewhere.
> 
> Bwuhahahahaha   Morons...suckers





> otto105 said:
> - Surrendered our national security - To whom?


- Again, Biden's own Immigration Czar, US BP, Local & State police have all declared the US does not have control of the border, that Cartels freely cross, run drugs, engage in human/child trafficking, illegals trespass, damage property, steal weapons and more from Americans along the border, etc... It is being reported that individuals on the FBI's Terrorist list have been caught and probably some on the list who have crossed have not been caught. Illegals from 27 different nations have been caught crossing...

Again, to whom? The Mexican drug cartels? The cartels are a problem, they make a lot of money selling Chinese opioids to you rednecks in rural America? Have we lost control of those areas too?

It's also not losing our National Security.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> - Biden's own Immigration Czar stated in an interview that the US no longer controlled the southern border, that they could not keep up with the Cartels.
> 
> And for context you offer what? Were they discussing drugs, guns or something else?


You offered zero context in every one of your 1-sentense ignorant responses I debunked/addressed.  Want some? Provide some.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> - Biden's own Immigration Czar stated in an interview that the US no longer controlled the southern border, that they could not keep up with the Cartels.
> 
> 
> - Again, Biden's own Immigration Czar, US BP, Local & State police have all declared the US does not have control of the border, that Cartels freely cross, run drugs, engage in human/child trafficking, illegals trespass, damage property, steal weapons and more from Americans along the border, etc... It is being reported that individuals on the FBI's Terrorist list have been caught and probably some on the list who have crossed have not been caught. Illegals from 27 different nations have been caught crossing...
> ...





> otto105 said:
> - Is hosting the largest drug/human/child trafficking event in history - Pure wingnut fantasy.


More pathetic snowflake denial... The US BP and other agencies have reported that record numbers of human smuggling, child trafficking and drug running has been and is still occurring....and we do not still control the borders due to Biden administration policies, cuts, etc...

And what was this "event"? A rep matt gaetz recruiting school dance...


----------



## Meathead (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> The cartels are a problem, they make a lot of money selling Chinese opioids to you rednecks in rural America?


Like your hero George Floyd?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> - Again, Biden's own Immigration Czar, US BP, Local & State police have all declared the US does not have control of the border, that Cartels freely cross, run drugs, engage in human/child trafficking, illegals trespass, damage property, steal weapons and more from Americans along the border, etc... It is being reported that individuals on the FBI's Terrorist list have been caught and probably some on the list who have crossed have not been caught. Illegals from 27 different nations have been caught crossing...
> 
> Again, to whom? The Mexican drug cartels? The cartels are a problem, they make a lot of money selling Chinese opioids to you rednecks in rural America? Have we lost control of those areas too?
> 
> It's also not losing our National Security.


I am sorry you are so ignorant and clueless on curent events. I thought I was discussing issues with someone intelligent and current on what was going on. My apologies.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Like your hero George Floyd?


He lived in Minneapolis.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> More pathetic snowflake denial... The US BP and other agencies have reported that record numbers of human smuggling, child trafficking and drug running has been and is still occurring....and we do not still control the borders due to Biden administration policies, cuts, etc...
> 
> And what was this "event"? A rep matt gaetz recruiting school dance...


Perhaps you should do some research, educate yourself, and come back when you are better equipped to discuss issues at this level.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> I am sorry you are so ignorant and clueless on curent events. I thought I was discussing issues with someone intelligent and current on what was going on. My apologies.


Your apologizes should be posting a rant devoid of facts. We're discussing border security and your position that we don't have any is false.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> He lived in Minneapolis.


Another thug killed by opiates, eh?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Perhaps you should do some research, educate yourself, and come back when you are better equipped to discuss issues at this level.


Drugs come in bulk over our highways and ports.

Not by 25 people running thru the desert.

So, you get real.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Another thug killed by opiates, eh?


In this case, a white cop.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> In this case, a white cop.


I thought only rural rednecks were using opiates, not urban thugs. Make up your addled mind.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

Meathead said:


> I thought only rural rednecks were using opiates, not urban thugs. Make up your addled mind.


Again, George Floyd wasn't killed by opioids.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Again, George Floyd wasn't killed by opioids.


He was a drugged up and dead-end urban thug, not the rural redneck you say. Choices have consequences


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

Meathead said:


> He was a drugged up and dead-end urban thug, not the rural redneck you say. Choices have consequences









Small Towns and Rural Areas Hit Hard by Opioid Crisis


----------



## Meathead (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Small Towns and Rural Areas Hit Hard by Opioid Crisis


So urban thugs like Floyd account for most of opiate drug abuse after all. Thanks.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Your apologizes should be posting a rant devoid of facts. We're discussing border security and your position that we don't have any is false.


You throwing a tantrum over my answering your responses madeI, fractured sentences with zero context....bwuhahaha.. You're pissed I handed you your ass.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You throwing a tantrum over my answering your responses madeI, fractured sentences with zero context....bwuhahaha.. You're pissed I handed you your ass.


You only handed yourself.

Now where is the border not secure?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 19, 2021)

petro said:


> Two nukes after 9-11 two decades ago and we wouldn't hear the term...Taliban.
> 
> Guess we have to wait until they take down another building before we maybe have the will to wipe them from the face of the Earth.


Your GOP today, folks.


----------



## petro (Aug 19, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Your GOP today, folks.


Funny.
I don't speak for the GOP nor do they for me.
Now shove your broadbrush right up your one liner trolling ass.
Then continue to defend the senile bastards colossal fuck up in the pullout that stranded thousands of Americans, and left weapons in the hands of our enemies.
You pathetic fuck.


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Dumb Donald was the first to end the decades old investment in Afghanistan, you praised him.  Now that President Biden has brought our troops home, you attack him.  Of course you're not very bright but why prove yourself to be a hypocrite too?


Project much?


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 19, 2021)

Some have accused Biden of not listening to his intelligence and military advisors.

*This is who Biden did listen to.*

Even with the current chaos in Kabul and the Kabul airport which has been seen every day on every network ever since plus the barrage of finger pointing at our President, a recent survey conducted by Morning Consult and Politico between Aug. 13 and Aug. 16, the day after the Taliban completed its takeover of Kabul, found that 49 percent of American voters still support President Biden’s decision to pull troops from the country.

Significantly and prior to the current chaos, 69 percent expressed support for the exit in an April survey by the same firms.

As a Presidential candidate, Biden campaigned on a withdrawal from Afghanistan. Obviously, voters agreed with him.

Getting back to the August poll, _The Hill_ reports. "Thirty-seven percent of voters [one assumes Republicans] polled in August said they opposed the president’s decision to withdraw troops from Afghanistan, *which was more than double the 16 percent opposition recorded in April*.

"Sixty-nine percent of Democrats approved the president’s decision to pull troops from Afghanistan in the new poll, down from 84 percent in April."

*"Over the past 20 years, Americans’ support for the war in Afghanistan has consistently waned. So much so that despite the Taliban taking over the country in a matter of days this past week — after the United States spent a trillion dollars and thousands of lives to prevent such a thing — very few people are second-guessing the need to withdraw, though many debate how the withdrawal has been executed by the Biden administration,"* the Washington _Post_.

The Taliban captured Kandahar and Kabul on the weekend and within hours the Afghan security forces folded without firing a shot, hence the chaos we are seeing now

*There is no possible way Biden and his military advisors could anticipate that. *

To say otherwise assumes the President and/or the Joint Chiefs decided to create a trap for American troops and civilians in Afghanistan, knowing the debacle that would follow.

*To say otherwise makes absolutely no sense.*


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> It was always gonna be a shitshow. The Republicans should be thanking Biden for taking the political heat to get it done so they didn’t have to.


Biden's haste left American weaponry in the capable hands of Iran by way of cooperative hands of the Taliban, the organizatio that brought the World Trade Center down. The secret is out: Biden ignored his advisers in the miliatry he appointed because his handlers told him he had to pick a Democrat to leD the defenders of this soverign nation the Democrats believe are worse than those who have been planning our end since WWII didn't go their way.

In the mean timeChina and North Korea are doing their last- minute planning of terrorizing population centers in poopy Frisco and the fallen angels of LA.

They have paid a ransom to get greedy Joe elected and Putin is likely grinning ear to ear on all this infighting caused by The house Speaker the secretive Nancy Pelosi, mistress of misinformation and party hatred/intolerance of the people of the country she vowed to serve when it was clear she planned only self-service.


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Taliban going door to door to capture sex slaves​Just like dem covid fested messicans.


Maybe the new medical procedures will save the lives of these homeless people longing for freedom, and they will become clear that pursuing the American dream will only be theirs if they live conservatively.

In the meantime, we want President Trump reelected because he does love America, and I believe he was cheated by people who didn't know how bad Joe Biden's little case of dementia and a lifetime of using high office to gain wealth beyond imagination.

I say we find a way to impeach those who have tested and broken every law on the books, basically. And we want President Trump who actually won in 2020 but was cheated by cheater specialists in the voting booths Nov. 3 2020.And we need him in the Oval office tomorrow morning. We can put Joe Biden in Camp David as a nursing home that will give his addled mind rest for life if necessary.

Trump is the only person capable of averting a nuclear world war in the next few weeks, imho.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


They have done that for every century. Back to business as usual. It has nothing to do with Biden.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> Biden's haste left American weaponry in the capable hands of Iran by way of cooperative hands of the Taliban, the organizatio that brought the World Trade Center down. The secret is out: Biden ignored his advisers in the miliatry he appointed because his handlers told him he had to pick a Democrat to leD the defenders of this soverign nation the Democrats believe are worse than those who have been planning our end since WWII didn't go their way.
> 
> In the mean timeChina and North Korea are doing their last- minute planning of terrorizing population centers in poopy Frisco and the fallen angels of LA.
> 
> They have paid a ransom to get greedy Joe elected and Putin is likely grinning ear to ear on all this infighting caused by The house Speaker the secretive Nancy Pelosi, mistress of misinformation and party hatred/intolerance of the people of the country she vowed to serve when it was clear she planned only self-service.


So, where is the evidence of a ransom? You don't have any do you? It's all bull shit lies with you.


----------



## struth (Aug 19, 2021)

does anyone really think xiden and his cult of dembots actually care what is going to happen to these women?


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Heck, some of these leftists here will call you a racist if you do do not support Muslims gang raping children.


Prove it. It's a total lie isn't it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> I would vote for President Biden again.



We know, you're dumb as all fuck.



otto105 said:


> Maybe you like endless occupations.



There are MORE troops in Afghanistan now than when the drooling, senile crook took office. 

20 years since 9/11 and that moron fuck Biden put the Taliban back in charge.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

struth said:


> does anyone really think xiden and his cult of dembots actually care what is going to happen to these women?


You know slick, it's "your body your life", when it comes to covid, but when it comes to women and their rights to do the same, that doesn't count. Get out of here with your hypocrisy about women. You have no skin in this game.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Leftist women should be volunteering for this duty.


So, we find out you're no different. That figures.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


An INCEL paradise....when you going?


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're a misogynist.


And he's no different than the Taliban.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 19, 2021)

BWK said:


> Prove it. It's a total lie isn't it?


Visit the Europe forum.


----------



## struth (Aug 19, 2021)

BWK said:


> You know slick, it's "your body your life", when it comes to covid, but when it comes to women and their rights to do the same, that doesn't count. Get out of here with your hypocrisy about women. You have no skin in this game.


um these women have no rights anymore…thanks to joey xiden and his cult like supporters 

speaking if hypocrisy…your post drips of it


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> Project much?


Not at all.  The more you post, the more I laugh.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

struth said:


> um these women have no rights anymore…thanks to joey xiden and his cult like supporters
> 
> speaking if hypocrisy…your post drips of it


Right! So, let me see if I get this straight, did we invade Afghanistan over women's rights? Who would have guessed, that since 2001, we have been there this whole time because of women's rights. I didn't know you expected the US military to stay in Afghanistan over women's rights.   Dude, wtf? You are so full of it. Because of Joe Biden, we don't have to lose any more US troops over a war with no mission. Wake the hell up.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Leaving afghan now would be a mistake either by trump or biden
> 
> but old joe has gone about it in a particularly dumb way


And your plan?


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Visit the Europe forum.


Thanks! You're a liar.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Yes, we are. Not everyone thinks it's time for bullets. That may come when the Democrats render elections useless


With 400 Republican voter suppression bills to cheat people out of free and fair elections, they are.


----------



## struth (Aug 19, 2021)

BWK said:


> Right! So, let me see if I get this straight, did we invade Afghanistan over women's rights? Who would have guessed, that since 2001, we have been there this whole time because of women's rights. I didn't know you expected the US military to stay in Afghanistan over women's rights.   Dude, wtf? You are so full of it. Because of Joe Biden, we don't have to lose any more US troops over a war with no mission. Wake the hell up.


women’s rights certainly came along with overthrowing the taliban regime that also supported and aided terrorist 

xiden came it all back to them.

why do you have a problem with women rights?


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2021)

BWK said:


> So, where is the evidence of a ransom? You don't have any do you? It's all bull shit lies with you.


Sorry you're wrong. I saw the grin on Putin's face on last night's tv. You've been blindsided by your trust in the DNC party's power grab lying. They sure pulled the wool over your face.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> Sorry you're wrong. I saw the grin on Putin's face on last night's tv. You've been blindsided by your trust in the DNC party's power grab lying. They sure pulled the wool over your face.


You saw Putin's face? Wow, another lie on top of that one. It's their MO.


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2021)

BWK said:


> With 400 Republican voter suppression bills to cheat people out of free and fair elections, they are.


You have either been brainwashed by the DNC liar's club or you invent their simpleton obfuscations. Either way, that is soooooo pathetic.


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2021)

BWK said:


> You saw Putin's face? Wow, another lie on top of that one. It's their MO.


I see many things you MSM suckers can't abide because of wearing dark glasses under muddied waters. Laugh all you want. Goes with your jester's pied apparel.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

struth said:


> women’s rights certainly came along with overthrowing the taliban regime that also supported and aided terrorist
> 
> xiden came it all back to them.
> 
> why do you have a problem with women rights?


Dude, get a friggin clue. This has nothing to do with women's rights. Stop inventing a scenario where it is.  We went there to get Bin Laden, not to make war with the Taliban or change their culture, or overthrow their regime. My God you can't be this ignorant. We supplied the Taliban with weapons to fight the Russians for God's sake. Nowhere in any speech, prior to going in to get Bin Laden, was there mention of overthrowing the Taliban to change their way of life. If you do not know history and a countries culture, please don't pretend you can come on here claiming you know something about Afghanistan. It's embarrassing. You know absolutely nothing about what this war was supposed to be about. Unbelievable, the ignorance that I read.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> You have either been brainwashed by the DNC liar's club or you invent their simpleton obfuscations. Either way, that is soooooo pathetic.


That's not an argument, and you know that I can prove it. Would you prefer I make a fool of you proving it?


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> I see many things you MSM suckers can't abide because of wearing dark glasses under muddied waters. Laugh all you want. Goes with your jester's pied apparel.


Another non-argument coming from another Toadie.


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Not at all.  The more you post, the more I laugh.


You won't be laughing when you realize the danger of supporting the election of an evasive and mentally ill elderly man who shows signs of dementia in every public appearance he makes. Our enemies in NK, Iran, Isis and Taliban are planning our demise as you amuse yourself by laughing at the truth you avoid hearing. Have yourself a merry little paradigm ghat is not in accordance with the real world.


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2021)

BWK said:


> That's not an argument, and you know that I can prove it. Would you prefer I make fool of you proving it?


God protects those who fear him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 19, 2021)

If sex slaves is what they want, we have plenty.   Thousands of sex slaves cross our southern border every day.  Many come already knocked up with another jihadi.  We can send over planeloads of brides and bring back Americans.  Win Win.


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


It's sad to see.


----------



## BWK (Aug 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> God protects those who fear him.


I don't, because I told the truth. You didn't. You have a lot to fear.


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

BWK said:


> Dude, get a friggin clue. This has nothing to do with women's rights. Stop inventing a scenario where it is.  We went there to get Bin Laden, not to make war with the Taliban or change their culture, or overthrow their regime. My God you can't be this ignorant. We supplied the Taliban with weapons to fight the Russians for God's sake. Nowhere in any speech, prior to going in to get Bin Laden, was there mention of overthrowing the Taliban to change their way of life. If you do not know history and a countries culture, please don't pretend you can come on here claiming you know something about Afghanistan. It's embarrassing. You know absolutely nothing about what this war was supposed to be about. Unbelievable, the ignorance that I read.


what do you think i am inventing?  do you really have no clue what the Talbain has done and will do to women?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 20, 2021)

BWK said:


> And your plan?


Its too late for any sensible plans

biden has seen to that

The smart thing to do was continue occupying afghanistan


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 20, 2021)

theHawk 
Xiden turned 40 million over to the Taliban 
USA only had to leave 2,000 and air support.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 20, 2021)

Taliban = Nazis


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 20, 2021)

beautress said:


> Biden's haste left American weaponry in the capable hands of Iran by way of cooperative hands of the Taliban, the organizatio that brought the World Trade Center down. The secret is out: Biden ignored his advisers in the miliatry he appointed because his handlers told him he had to pick a Democrat to leD the defenders of this soverign nation the Democrats believe are worse than those who have been planning our end since WWII didn't go their way.
> 
> In the mean timeChina and North Korea are doing their last- minute planning of terrorizing population centers in poopy Frisco and the fallen angels of LA.
> 
> They have paid a ransom to get greedy Joe elected and Putin is likely grinning ear to ear on all this infighting caused by The house Speaker the secretive Nancy Pelosi, mistress of misinformation and party hatred/intolerance of the people of the country she vowed to serve when it was clear she planned only self-service.


The equipment belonged to the ASF. You know. The security forces that were supposed to secure the Afghan govt from the Taliban.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 20, 2021)

beautress said:


> Maybe the new medical procedures will save the lives of these homeless people longing for freedom, and they will become clear that pursuing the American dream will only be theirs if they live conservatively.
> 
> In the meantime, we want President Trump reelected because he does love America, and I believe he was cheated by people who didn't know how bad Joe Biden's little case of dementia and a lifetime of using high office to gain wealth beyond imagination.
> 
> ...


----------



## asaratis (Aug 20, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


That's not all the "door to door" visits are about.









						Taliban going house-to-house and hanging those who worked with US. We left them a map, says North
					

The evil Taliban are now reportedly going door-to-door looking for those who helped the U.S. and NATO. They are being arrested and executed.




					www.bizpacreview.com


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> GW Bush, those PNAC shit bags, and EVERY politician that voted to support the destruction of, and the continued warfare on the people of Afghanistan are DIRECTLY to blame.


W couldn't tie his own shoes ....still can't.
Until the truth about 9/11 comes out, we'll never be free from the aftermath of it.

Instead of learning from the mistakes of 911 we're watching the enemy we created celebrate its' 20th anniversary.

What do you think they're going to do to our troops when they capture them?


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> W couldn't tie his own shoes ....still can't.
> Until the truth about 9/11 comes out, we'll never be free from the aftermath of it.
> 
> Instead of learning from the mistakes of 911 we're watching the enemy we created celebrate its' 20th anniversary.
> ...


what’s the truth about 9/11?

Bush was able to overthrow the Talban…something Joey Xiden obviously isn’t able to do 

yes sadly, the Talbain who helped in the 9/11 attack will now and forever will be celebrating 9/11…thanks Joey Xiden


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> what’s the truth about 9/11?
> 
> Bush was able to overthrow the Talban…something Joey Xiden obviously isn’t able to do
> 
> yes sadly, the Talbain who helped in the 9/11 attack will now and forever will be celebrating 9/11…thanks Joey Xiden


Very little about 9/11 that we've been told is true. There are plenty of threads on it in the conspiracy theory section if you're truly interested, but if you're just trying to be disingenuous with me save it for the Sunday school kids Skippy.

But nevermind 911 itself..... just look at the foreign policy blunders since then and go down the list civil liberties being lost.....









						Balancing Act: National Security and Civil Liberties in Post-9/11 Era
					

Since 9/11, Americans generally have valued protection from terrorism over civil liberties, yet they also have expressed concerns over government overreach and intrusions on their personal privacy.




					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 20, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Anyone ever notice how Asslips cant stop whining about slavery that happened to black people before any of us were born, yet he never mentions or cares about CURRENT slaves in the Middle East and Africa? I guess since their masters arent white, he doesnt care.


Or could it be because he lives in America


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Or could it be because he lives in America


where the GOP ended slavery well over a hundred years ago?  Why don't you all have any concern about current slaves?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> W couldn't tie his own shoes ....still can't.
> Until the truth about 9/11 comes out, we'll never be free from the aftermath of it.
> 
> Instead of learning from the mistakes of 911 we're watching the enemy we created celebrate its' 20th anniversary.
> ...


If that happens we may see B52's flying over Afghanistan with technology greater than this:

Witness the strategic bombing of Hamburg and Dresden during World War II by the Allied force escalating in 1943


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> If that happens we may see B52's flying over Afghanistan with technology greater than this:
> 
> Witness the strategic bombing of Hamburg and Dresden during World War II by the Allied force escalating in 1943


If it happens it's because we tortured them first.
Remember Guantanamo Bay ... that place Obama promised to close down ?


----------



## JoeBlow (Aug 20, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I've experienced it.


You've been gang raped by Muzlims?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> where the GOP ended slavery well over a hundred years ago?  Why don't you all have any concern about current slaves?


I have never seen you post anything about what is happening to white folks in Europe.  Today's GOP has the mindset of the slave owners of yesteryears.


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> I have never seen you post anything about what is happening to white folks in Europe.  Today's GOP has the mindset of the slave owners of yesteryears.


are they being enslaved?  are there slave auctions?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> You've been gang raped by Muzlims?


That would probably go over big on pornhub.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> We have a large group of right leaning retards here in this country to worry about.  The US needs to mind its business. You guys were all onboard when Drumpf wanted to pull out but now youre whining?


I agreed with Trump that we needed to leave Afghanistan. 

My problem is Biden’s withdrawal is a total fiasco. If he followed the advice of his generals and intelligence agencies — those who advised him need to be replaced. If Biden ignored the advice of his generals and intelligence agencies, i’s Biden who should leave.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Batcat said:


> If Biden ignored the advice of his generals and intelligence agencies, i’s Biden who should leave.


Depends. I think this is a bigger deal than it really is.  Americans in Afghanistan have known for at least a year troops were leaving. All you can do is advise them to leave.  You cant make them leave.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> are they being enslaved?  are there slave auctions?


So slavery is the only thing you can speak on?


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So slavery is the only thing you can speak on?


isn’t that what the poster was discussing?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 20, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> We know, you're dumb as all fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The former president freed from a Pakistani jail and signed a peace accord with him to put him in charge.

case closed.


----------



## BWK (Aug 20, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Its too late for any sensible plans
> 
> biden has seen to that
> 
> The smart thing to do was continue occupying afghanistan


Thanks! You haven't a clue.


----------



## BWK (Aug 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So slavery is the only thing you can speak on?


This struth guy is out to lunch.


----------



## BWK (Aug 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> I have never seen you post anything about what is happening to white folks in Europe.  Today's GOP has the mindset of the slave owners of yesteryears.


It's their dream. White supremacy, control, and power. Those 400 voter suppression bills proves that.


----------



## BWK (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> where the GOP ended slavery well over a hundred years ago?  Why don't you all have any concern about current slaves?


Who said we don't?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> If it happens it's because we tortured them first.
> Remember Guantanamo Bay ... that place Obama promised to close down ?


I do.  A simple question, one which could be considered sophistry 101.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 20, 2021)

Batcat said:


> I agreed with Trump that we needed to leave Afghanistan.
> 
> My problem is Biden’s withdrawal is a total fiasco. If he followed the advice of his generals and intelligence agencies — those who advised him need to be replaced. If Biden ignored the advice of his generals and intelligence agencies, i’s Biden who should leave.


Trump set the date, May first.  Do you not believe the Taliban began to plan well before that date?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> I do.  A simple question, one which could be considered sophistry 101.


It was a rhetorical question actully.....one which every bloke and his dog knows the answer to.

Anyway you're supposed to say "Bush was the one that opened gitmo......Obama was just a deep state puppet doing what he was told...."


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

BWK said:


> Who said we don't?


the poster i was responding to


----------



## Godboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Or could it be because he lives in America


So he shouldnt care what happens to people from other countries? Good, then i guess he wont mind the US enslaving Africans a long time ago.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2021)

Biden wants to take our guns and give them to the Taliban. What a douche bucket.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 21, 2021)

struth said:


> isn’t that what the poster was discussing?


Actually he was discussing SEX slaves and Europe has plenty of those as well as America.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 21, 2021)

Godboy said:


> > So he shouldnt care what happens to people from other countries? Good, then i guess he wont mind the US enslaving Africans a long time ago.


Hell whites in America is all you care about.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Hell whites in America is all you care about.


No, i have been defending people all around the world for a long time.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 21, 2021)

Godboy said:


> No, i have been defending people all around the world for a long time.


That's comical.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> That's comical.


Are you claiming that i havent been saying we should help the Afghani's?


----------



## struth (Aug 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Actually he was discussing SEX slaves and Europe has plenty of those as well as America.


yes and it’s illegal here and there, it’s not in open markets like in africa and in the Taliban


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> The former president freed from a Pakistani jail and signed a peace accord with him to put him in charge.
> 
> case closed.


 That's a fucking lie, as you know.

But like all Nazis, you lack any semblance of honor.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 21, 2021)

struth said:


> yes and it’s illegal here and there, it’s not in open markets like in africa and in the Taliban


Sure it's illegal, but it is happening big time and I have yet to hear you say a damn thing about it.


----------



## Nova78 (Aug 21, 2021)

Don Bolduc calls Afghanistan exit a 'geopolitical disaster of unparalleled proportions'
					

Retired Brig. Gen. Don Bolduc, one of the first Special Forces officers in the country after the Sept. 11 terror attacks, called the Biden administration's decision to withdraw the U.S. Military from Afghanistan a “geopolitical disaster of unparalleled proportions.”




					www.foxnews.com
				



    Don Bolduc calls Afghanistan exit a 'geopolitical disaster of unparalleled proportions' | Fox News                                
I am very familiar with American history, and I have never seen a withdrawal or an action by the United States military that put so many people in peril and danger and was so … irresponsible towards our national security, both inside America and outside America," Bolduc told Fox News.

*This is what happens when you select a nursing home patient as president because you do not like Trump , Trump would bomb their asses and set up a perimeter, unlike Biden leaving Americans in harm's way.



*


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 21, 2021)

Don must have never read about Vietnam or Iraq.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 21, 2021)

..plan and simple--it's a MAJOR fk up by Biden and CO.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 21, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Don must have never read about Vietnam or Iraq.


this is nothing like Nam or Iraq


----------



## harmonica (Aug 21, 2021)

harmonica said:


> this is nothing like Nam or Iraq


the withdrawals that is


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 21, 2021)

Trump was a nursing home patient also, there needs to be an age limit for presidents.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 21, 2021)

harmonica said:


> this is nothing like Nam or Iraq


Or Laos or Cambodia since there is not a slaughter of millions in Afghanistan it can't compare, eh?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 21, 2021)

BWK said:


> Thanks! You haven't a clue.


Says the lib who is desperate to cover up for a senile old president


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 21, 2021)

Nova78 said:


> Don Bolduc calls Afghanistan exit a 'geopolitical disaster of unparalleled proportions'
> 
> 
> Retired Brig. Gen. Don Bolduc, one of the first Special Forces officers in the country after the Sept. 11 terror attacks, called the Biden administration's decision to withdraw the U.S. Military from Afghanistan a “geopolitical disaster of unparalleled proportions.”
> ...




Yeah but no more mean tweets and his heart is in the right place so we have that going for us now.....


----------



## otto105 (Aug 21, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's a fucking lie, as you know.
> 
> But like all Nazis, you lack any semblance of honor.


The former president's peace accord with the Taliban included it's release from Pakistan jails it's leader and 5,000 fighters.


Deal with the fact.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/08/20/trump-peace-deal-taliban/


----------



## struth (Aug 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Sure it's illegal, but it is happening big time and I have yet to hear you say a damn thing about it.


i’ve denounced slavery repeatedly and bashed xiden border policies that have given cartels more incentive to sex traffick

you have course have defended him…


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> The former president's peace accord with the Taliban included it's release from Pakistan jails it's leader and 5,000 fighters.
> 
> 
> Deal with the fact.
> ...




Your hate site is behind a paywall. Regardless, America held no prisoners, hence the last legitimate president had no prisoners to release - you are simply lying - as is the way of you Nazis.

The Afghan government engaged in a prisoner exchange with the Taliban. America supported that exchange.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 21, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Yeah, and....?
> 
> What should we do, stay there *indefinitely*?


We have been in Germany and Japan since WWII

Do you think they should all be bought home?


----------



## Persuader (Aug 21, 2021)

surada said:


> I doubt the Taliban will kill any Americans.


I am sure everyone there will now feel safe now.   Thanks so much.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Sure it's illegal, but it is happening big time and I have yet to hear you say a damn thing about it.


Why do Africans in America oppose a system that gives you free housing, free food, and free medical care?

All of which were provided down south in those long gone wonderful days.









						9 'Facts' About Slavery They Don't Want You to Know
					

A widely circulated list of historical "facts" about slavery dwells on the participation of non-whites as owners and traders of slaves in America.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 21, 2021)

Persuader said:


> We have been in Germany and Japan since WWII
> 
> Do you think they should all be bought home?



That's different - because reasons


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 30, 2021)

BWK said:


> With 400 Republican voter suppression bills to cheat people out of free and fair elections, they are.


*Only Club Members, Not Just Their Officers, Should Be Allowed to Vote on Who Else Can Join the Club*

That's one way to make up for the undemocratic way the feral minorities were given the vote against the will of the majority, which was also done when the anti-White ruling class imposed a law letting  in Third World savages and another decree giving amnesty to immigration criminals.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 30, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Only Club Members, Not Just Their Officers, Should Be Allowed to Vote on Who Else Can Join the Club*
> 
> That's one way to make up for the undemocratic way the feral minorities were given the vote against the will of the majority, which was also done when the anti-White ruling class imposed a law letting  in Third World savages and another decree giving amnesty to immigration criminals.


Wow, your pleasant.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 30, 2021)

Nova78 said:


> Don Bolduc calls Afghanistan exit a 'geopolitical disaster of unparalleled proportions'
> 
> 
> Retired Brig. Gen. Don Bolduc, one of the first Special Forces officers in the country after the Sept. 11 terror attacks, called the Biden administration's decision to withdraw the U.S. Military from Afghanistan a “geopolitical disaster of unparalleled proportions.”
> ...


*A Fist Called Wander*

Didn't Bi-den write a book called _The Audacity of Grope_?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 30, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Wow, your pleasant.


*Unprivileged White People Built America and Must Take It Back From the Elitists*

You're peasant.  Whites who are born rich hate and fear all other White people.  That's why they used their unearned power to disempower the rest of us.  Civil rights for the uncivilized and Rainbow immigration have been tools of class warfare, diversionary attacks to distract us from the Snob Mob's real goal.  Don't believe their diversity preaching; it's all about displacing those who are the biggest threat to their Birth-Class Supremacy.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 30, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *A Fist Called Wander*
> 
> Didn't Bi-den write a book called _The Audacity of Grope_?


No, that was a pussy grabber


----------



## otto105 (Aug 30, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Unprivileged White People Built America and Must Take It Back From the Elitists*
> 
> You're peasant.  Whites who are born rich hate and fear all other White people.  That's why they used their unearned power to disempower the rest of us.  Civil rights for the uncivilized and Rainbow immigration have been tools of class warfare, diversionary attacks to distract us from the Snob Mob's real goal.  Don't believe their diversity preaching; it's all about displacing those who are the biggest threat to their Birth-Class Supremacy.


Wrong, you’re referring to freedom fried and culture wars for wingnuts.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 30, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Yea, we know. Biden didn't give that Taliban leader a good yelling at like your boy did which always works in times like these.



No, Sloppy Joe gave the Taliban this:


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 30, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Wow, your pleasant.



Wow, you're illiterate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 30, 2021)

otto105 said:


> No, that was a pussy grabber



Was he grabbing the nipples of 9 year old girls?

Nope, that was Quid Pro, the kiddy diddler.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Was he grabbing the nipples of 9 year old girls?
> 
> Nope, that was Quid Pro, the kiddy diddler.


Don’t be bitter maga fuckup.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


We should insist they be more moral and also grant women equality so they can proclaim they want their virgins on Earth instead of having to wait for Heaven, like guys.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Afghanistan deserves the government it gets.  If the people won’t fight the Taliban, they deserve to be its slaves.


Yes, but we american people don't deserve to be part of aiding these terrorists to torture, rape, and murder.   This is awful and evil.....JOE armed the terrorists so now the women and young girls have to way to fight back.

And sorry, BUT these and other terrorists are now embolden--they will attack all across the globe including the US thanks to fucking BIDEN encouraging them.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 30, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> We should insist they be more moral and also grant women equality so they can proclaim they want their virgins on Earth instead of having to wait for Heaven, like guys.


Yea, all they needed was more diversity training.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Yea, all they needed was more diversity training.


and to be more moral and more ethical.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 30, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> and to be more moral and more ethical.


Yea, so in other words they’d have to give up Islam.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2021)

Persuader said:


> Why do Africans in America oppose a system that gives you free housing, free food, and free medical care?
> 
> All of which were provided down south in those long gone wonderful days.
> 
> ...


Your article is shit...For instance, it claims about Indians and slavery.   First off, the Indians weren't eased into slavery over time..........they were slavers long before the white man even came to america.  Secondly, children of slave women would become slaves...children of slave men weren't because who can prove who the daddy was back when there was no DNA.  ELLERSON (their spelling) of SC was an interesting man, he sold his own daughters into slavery.  Such a sweet guy.  And I believe his sons were all named after him---and likely to continue slavery.   NOt sure you article has the right ELLERSON.

Castro was the 1st black slave....our founders hated catholics (such as the spaniards) who were slavers.....the christian sects in the US, found slavery distasteful and justified as saving the heathens souls.    I suspect with Castor that he clung to his non-christian religion not realizing that by doing so that he would be seen as non-human which allowed our unscruplous Johnson to change his status from indentured servant (slavery basically for a limited number of years during which the slave was expected to become a christian before being freed) to slave for life.   There is something in this story HIDDEN...as for some other odd reason never discussed that the town seized all assets from the Johnson when Johnson died.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 30, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> We should insist they be more moral and also grant women equality so they can proclaim they want their virgins on Earth instead of having to wait for Heaven, like guys.


Of course men still get to tell them how many children their forced to have


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Yea, so in other words they’d have to give up Islam.


Modern times.  Besides, if Theists need more than a few simple Commandments from God, they can't be very moral anyway.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Don’t be bitter maga fuckup.



Don't cover up for child molesting.

Quid Pro is a kiddy diddler - fact.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2021)

Persuader said:


> Why do Africans in America oppose a system that gives you free housing, free food, and free medical care?
> 
> All of which were provided down south in those long gone wonderful days.
> 
> ...



SNOPES is not a valid source, they are notorious liars who promote a radical left agenda;

Case in point, the Snopes fact changer vomited out;

{It’s rather self-serving to claim that “white people” ended legal chattel slavery in the United States (much less ended chattel slavery, period), given that the overwhelming majority of blacks in the U.S. could not vote, could not run for political office, and, in every other way conceivable, were excluded from institutional power.}

Could not vote or run for political office after slavery ended?

Is that true?

Of course not, it's Snopes.

Republicans passed the 1866 civil rights bill which guaranteed the right to vote and serve in public office. democrats and their KKK were engaged in a war of terror at the time, murdering Republicans, looting and burning (just like Portland and Washing DC today - democrats never change).

democrats, being the traitorous vermin then that they are now, ignored laws and continued in the terrorism we see from them today, prompting the Republicans to pass the 14th Amendment making voting and serving in congress a Constitutional right, this was in 1868, a mere 3 years after the first Civil War democrats waged against America ended. 









						14th Amendment
					

The 14th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, ratified in 1868, granted citizenship to all persons born or naturalized in the United States—including former




					www.history.com


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 31, 2021)

Taliban going door to door to capture sex slaves​
Who cares?!

Much like the Americans Joe left behind, they're no longer our problem...right, snowflakes?


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 31, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What a gift from Joe “Fingers” Biden, the Taliban are now going door to door to rape women and take child sex slaves.
> 
> Well you know, it’s just “their culture”.
> 
> ...


We interviewed Akhkmood Likistanmi and he said he cried for 3 days because they kidnapped Shelikedagooey, his favorite goat


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 31, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Of course men still get to tell them how many children their forced to have


With equality, women should have a choice when receiving their quota of (male) virgins on Earth.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 31, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Don't cover up for child molesting.
> 
> Quid Pro is a kiddy diddler - fact.
> 
> View attachment 533063


Should we thank Goodness it is no longer morally fashionable for daughters to, get daddy drunk and then go off, a City founding, afterward?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Should we thank Goodness it is no longer morally fashionable for daughters to, get daddy drunk and then go off, a City founding, afterward?




Drug addict, try composing that again when you come down....


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 31, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Drug addict, try composing that again when you come down....


lol.  Non-drug addict with nothing but fallacy instead of any questions or valid arguments.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 1, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> lol.  Non-drug addict with nothing but fallacy instead of any questions or valid arguments.


 Is there a 5 minute window on any day when you are not compromised by substance abuse? If so, try posting during that time.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 1, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Is there a 5 minute window on any day when you are not compromised by substance abuse? If so, try posting during that time.


lol.  You have nothing but ad hominems, "non drug addict".  Even cannabis fantasy is not as bad as right-wing fantasy.

Try looking up Lot and his daughters; nothing but the morality of Scripture.


----------

